# LGBT Weight Loss Thread for pre TX or post TX Bellys



## lesbo_mum

Hiya 

i've decided to do a weight loss thread on the LGBT board as i know there is a couple of us losing weight on here before we start TX or after we have had our babies! 

I know there is a Belly board on FF already but i thought we'd make our own!

As you can see from my ticker in my signature i have lots of weight still to lose so i figure i need as much support as poss.. so weither your on weight watchers, slimming world or just eatting heathly come and join me on here!!

Em x


----------



## evelet

I'm not pre-TX or post-preg (I'm a non-bio mum) but I'll definitely join you on this thread! I'm going for a healthy eating option and walking to work at the mo but i need to get a bit more hardcore I think. I don't even have batteries for the bathroom scales yet!


----------



## magsandemma

Great idea

We are off to clinic tomorrow for consultation re starting tx for sibling but will not start til at least end May start June as I need to loose some weight even tho am back to pre preg weight it is still about 4stone more than they wanted me to be before tx last time so am prepared to be told I am fat again tomorrow as I was told "I was fat last tx but I had an excuse for it as have pcos and hypothyroid" that made me feel great during the scan being told that!!  Anyhow it will be great to have this thread for support!!  Thanks

Good Luck all


----------



## lesbo_mum

Evelet- i didnt even think about non bio mums oops how bad am i


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Em, thanks for starting this board, I need the encouragement  

Me and my CP (out of encouragement) are going to follow the at home weight watchers (WW), we did this before our CP and both lost weight, however after our honeymoon, we got out of the habit, without a dress to fit into LOL! Anyways, we have both put all the weight on we lost. As well as WW we are going to start exercising regularly, and to give ourselves even more of a motivation (as if TTC is not enough!) we have registered to participate in a Race for Life (5k) in July. 

As we are not going to WW meetings, it might be useful for me to share my weekly losses (and hopefully not gains!) here, if that is OK? Other's can join me with this to.

Em, how do I get a weight loss ticker?

Love S


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah defo sounds good my weigh in day is a thursday... 

hope you have worked out the ticker thing ok


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there,

My partner and I have lost two stone each in the last two months (me doing healthy eating/ WW and her doing Lighter Life and now WW). I still have over a stone to lose and she has 1.5 ish stone to lose. We are feeling very positive about what we've lost so far but it's slowing down now so will have to start exercising now the weather is improving!

We are going to start trying for number two in May so I need to get a move on!

Good luck!!

Rach and Julie


----------



## Frinn

Ooh, can I join?! I can't actively do too much as I'm pregnant (waited years to be able to say that  ) but I do need to try and keep my weight under control as I'm about 4 stone above what I should be already. I've decided to try and not stress about it too much, but I do need to be sensible and keep active. Lots of healthy food, walking and swimming is my aim.

Frinn xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

good god im starving today dish water soup and sugar free jelly just aint gonna cut it today!!!


----------



## evelet

i've decided to go back to WW. I'm going on Weds morning at 9.45 am with a friend who i've been with before. Healthy eating is all very well but I need to count points or something!

i hate the way WW try to SELL you stuff all the time but points counting is so easy isn't it? 

Rosypie doesn't need to lose weight at all but she likes eating healthily so I expect she'll join me in the eating low fat even if she doesn't come to WW meetings.


----------



## cazinge

I lost almost 2 stone last year 4 our CP simply by cutting out all the rubbish I eat & have put about 10lbs back on since then (but want to lose that) am trying so hard & go to aquafit once a week, walk 2 work, do wii fit,etc but its not coming off (although that could be the chocolate birthday cake I had last week  ) so am officially joining your thread

Caz xx


----------



## Misspie

I'm joining I'm joining!!!

Need to loose weight - eating healthly and doing exercise, but none of its enough!!

Need some motivation

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

well today i've been a good girl and have not cheated at all.... im thinking i need to up the exercise a bit though and might go swimming after work... i would go to teh gym but i find i just gain weight then or stay the same!! 

Em x


----------



## Jode

Hey,

So glad you have started this thread, I've been doing SW for the past 6 weeks, some good some bad but I'm getting there. As well as loosing weight to help TTC it's my 30th birthday ( this week ) so thats been my mini goal. I've not quite lost the 14lb I wanted to but almost there. Hopefully we will be able to spur each other on!

I've got a weeks holiday this week and decided to go to Aquatone this morning, well I arrived and was met by what could only be describe as a over 60's group of ladies ( I though I'd walked into Help the Aged ), so decided on lane swimming instead, feeling really good about myself now.

Anyone else doing SW?

Jody


----------



## kelz2009

hiya every1 my weigh in day is saturday so will keep u informed how i do, i have lost 3 stone 8lbs so far. 
I am very very very happy 2day i spoke to lwc and have been booked in march 24th for appt for start tx, i cant believe how happy i feel i have been losing weight since last aug and now finally feel that theres a light at the end of tunnel, i have been on phone most of day telling every1 who knows i am havin tx. hope every1 is ok and keep up the good work with the weight loss and tx x  #


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jody- i did slimming world for about a year before my CP last November and lost about 3 stone.... i found it quite hard to stick to after a year and didnt have all the time to cook from scratch so found i kept eatting the same boring easy to cook meals... Im enjoying WW as i can eat anything but i just have to count the points... well done with your weight loss    

Kelz- good luck with your appt for 24th March you have done so well with you weight loss   

I was a bit bad this afternoon and had 2 snack size bountys which came to 6 points i've just found out oops   however i've halfed my evening meal to keep within my points so all ok


----------



## MandMtb

It's so cool how many of us have joined this thread, hopefully the support and motivation will have the weight falling off us - we can wish!

So many of you have done so well, it's an inspirartion!

Okay I did my first home weigh in today and am 13 stone 5 pounds. My overall aim is to be 10 stone, however I know I need to take it in bite size chunks, so my first aim is to try and loose a stone before my consultation at the clinic, which will probably be about 4-6 weeks away.

I have been good today   only used 20 and a half points (so saved myself on a half points on the WW plan this week already). Going to the gym after work tomorrow too!

S x

aka mandmtb


----------



## lesbo_mum

13 stone 5 pounds jesus i wish i weighed that   im 5ft 6inches and weigh 15 stone 7 pounds... i shouldnt moan to much though as i did weigh 19 stone (god i was fat  )

Im on 24 points at the moment and am still finding it easy ish


----------



## MandMtb

I'm 5 ft 4 in tall! So less height than you, so probably close in terms of BMI and body size! 

You have done so well so far, keep up the good work x


----------



## MandMtb

PS, Em is my ticker now showing? LOL as I filled in the info and cut and paste as it said onto my profile...but I can't see it! d'uh


----------



## lesbo_mum

no its not there.... did you cut and paste the URL into the box under where you wrote your signature info?


----------



## lesbo_mum

If you click "profile" at the top of the screen and then click on "forum profile information" along the left hand side and half way down next page is "Signature" paste the URL in that box ( you want the BBCode URL mine looks like this





then click change profile down the bottom of the screen.

hope that helps

em x


----------



## snagglepat

Hey, count me in! 

I've been doing the 'Nerys and India's Idiot-Proof Diet' for two months now. In the first week I lost 7lb but it's now slowed to a disheartening loss of 1lb a fortnight.   I've realised that in the last month or so my PCOS has come back with a vengeance though. I got my first proper post-baby period in January and I've had none since, and the hair growth has started again, so I think I'm probably battling that too. I've decided that if I don't bleed again in 3 months I'll go to the docs and see if I can go back onto Metformin even when I'm not TTC. It made such a difference to my weight loss last time.

R and I spent an hour on a badminton court yesterday - I was a very attractive shade of beetroot by the end but I really enjoyed it. Hopefully we'll get babysitters again soon so we can do it again.

In the height/weight stakes I'm 5'4" and was 15 stone 1lb when I started in January. With luck I'll be dropping below 14 stone in the next few weeks...

Gina.


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Well in the height and weight, I am 5ft 8 and 15st 8, had them checked at clinic today and just said to the nurse yeah I know my BMI is high, so its 33 at the mo, so need to work really hard of the next 3mths before starting tx, aiming to get down to 14st if can do any better than that would be a bonus but thats what working on for now, going to start doing rosemary conley at home as my local class stopped, and thats a fiver a week could save on, have the dvd workout at home so gonna aim to do that twice a week too, so heres hoping!!  Good Luck all for the week ahead!!
Think will do weigh ins at boots on a monday so will have to be good for rest of week!!

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Misspie

Hi Girls, 

Just checking in with the weight and height, am about 5ft 5/6inch and weighing in today at 12st 10llb. Would like to realistically get down to 10.5st so aim is too loose 2st. Had lost 1.5st prior CP, but put on about half a stone in the last month or so!!.

Em, are you goin to keep a spread sheet with all our details on and send it to us with our weekly weigh ins and plus or minuses etc to help motivation with us all?!

Then we can share tips of what we've down this week to help with the weight lose!!

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

I hadnt thought of doing that lol i'll see what i can knock together maybe i could do a weekly post with all the details on like the LGBT family post


----------



## Misspie

Yeah something like that would be good!!

I might have one saved from one of the last forums I joined on a wedding magazine.....got a bit bored as though everyone was supportive they didn't understand the situation!

L
x


----------



## cazinge

Ok, I'm 5ft 1" ish and I'm 10st 9lb (BMI is about 27-2, used 2 b 11st 8lb then went down to abt 9st 13lb but have put on since CP. aiming to get back down to 9.5-10st


----------



## pem

Ooh, can I join you all, I'm really on one with the weight loss for treatment in May...I have been doing WW since xmas/new year and have lost 1st 9lb so far. My vitals are     5ft 1in tall and 10st 13lb, hoping to get back down to my wedding weight of 10st or less before treatment..

I have lost all the baba weight but still don't fit in the clothes i had before Edie...how is that right!!!

I've got DP's 30th on fro so will prob be a   and put weight on!

I don't go to WW meetings, use the online one and weight myself on my Wii every week!

good luck one and all..

Emma (flabby belly) xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's

Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 9ib's

Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 10ib's

Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 8ib's

Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib

Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 13st 5ib

Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 2ib

Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 7.5ib's

Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 10ib's

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91

Cazinge-28.15

Misspie-28.73

Magsandemma-33.14

Snagglepat-39.86

Mandmtb"S"-32.09

Mandmtb"C"-26.77

Lesbo_mum-35.02

Kelz2009-32

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-

Cazinge-

Misspie-

Magsandemma-

Snagglepat-

Mandmtb"S"-

Mandmtb"C"-

Lesbo_mum-

Kelz2009-

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's

Cazinge-13ib's

Misspie-1st

Magsandemma-

Snagglepat-

Mandmtb"S"-

Mandmtb"C"-

Lesbo_mum-3st 6.5ibs

kelz2009-3st 8ibs

   Star of the week


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok so what do we think of the list i've just posted.... i can add.. update or remove anyone... I'll update BMI, weekly losses, weight etc every saturday night


----------



## MandMtb

WOW Em, thats a great chart! 

Thank you so much, this is really going to help motivate me - to be named and shamed each week he he! No honestly I love it, thank you again.

So how are all you lushious ladies doing?

I have had a good day, stuck to my points and went to the gym for 50 mins  

I obviously wasnt used the exercise though and less food, as I felt faint tonight afterwards - although I had just had a hot bath too! 

Love S x x x
aka mandmtb


----------



## kelz2009

hiya can u please put me on ur list kelz2009 5ft 5in and 13st 10lb bmi 32 thanx x


----------



## kelz2009

my weight loss so far is 3st 8lb thanx


----------



## lesbo_mum

all done kelz

well done Mandmtb on your gym... 50mins that would have killed me   good on ya!


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks Em, please can you also add my DP (non bio mum to be hopefully), C...she feels left out LOL and said she has lost me now in the evening to my new ferility friends he he.

She is 5ft 4 inches/11 stone 2 pounds 

Thank you x x


----------



## kelz2009

thanks 4 putting me on x


----------



## MandMtb

YAY my ticker works lol


----------



## lesbo_mum

S- All done!! although "C" with a BMI of 26.77 i was miffed to put her on   tell her to stop making me look bad 

Ticker looks great!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhhh loving the chart Em......

You had better put me down for a definate 5ft 6inch.....rather than this half halfy!!! lol

Its great seeing what everyones been doing and how they're getting on!!

So what day are we going to let you know our weekly weight?? Friday's so you send the updates on Tues?

Ohhh its so exciting as you said MandMtb -named and shamed really well give us motivation!!!

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Misspie,

all changed your now 5ft 6in. what we'll say is if you post your weight loss in ib's on a friday night i'll update the chart and award star of the week on sat night... i'll post a new chart every sat night but any other changes i'll do like i have today and modify the last posted chart.

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok so i've just eaten lunch and still feel hungry  

God why couldnt i be born naturally skinny.... the girl sat next to me at work is a size 6 and has been stuffing her face on hobnobs all bloody morning


----------



## pem

lesbomum - the feeling is mutual...I am bloomin starving and have already eaten, chicken,bacon,tata salad, diet crisps, raspberry jelly and fruit salad...god help me today...i really want some minstrels or some Kettle Chips ..... I am so jelaous of those naturally skinny beans, my DP's cousins both had babies at the same time as me and they are both size 6 and were so straight after the birth...NOT FAIR..


----------



## magsandemma

I have to agree with you all why do I just have to look at the food to put on the pounds, ohhhh its so frustrating and why when you say youre going to loose weight are you immediately non stop hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelz2009

hiya  i weigh in on a sat morning so can u please wait 4 me to let u know what i have done, not that i have lost alot this week feel like i have put on please god no lol x iv got 2 stay same or lose to have tx on march 25th


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz i can wait until sat as im not gonna post weight loses/gains until sat night.

Well i've been bad today it started after lunch i had a 30g packet of milky way stars and 4 bits of medium side toblerone... all of which i have no idea what points that totals.... all i want to do is eat this week!!


----------



## pem

on the toblerone...have a creme egg, they are only 3 1/2 points or a two finger kitkat, they are only 2 points...OR get some WW eclair's, only 1 1/2 points each and sooooooo yummt str8 out of the freezer...mmmmmmmmmm I am offically a WW geek...god help me


----------



## kelz2009

it might be best not to find out the points of what u have eaten, what u dont know dont hurt lol thats my motto lol just get back on track in the morning u should be fine then u know u can do it x


----------



## MandMtb

Em, I know what you mean about C, for the CP I told her not to diet, so I could at least try and catch her up and not always look like the 'fat wife' LOL, but she already feel's like a FF widow, like your wife   soooo I thought I better ask if she could be added when she requested it! Maybe she will post one day, if she ever gets chance on the computer!....anyways, I know you have had chocolate but it doesnt sound like you have gone overboard, like I would have if I'd had one piece, its all or nothing with me so well done.

Did a 40 min brisk walk this evening, which was hard...I thought the gym would be harder but for some reason I found it easier LOL... I'm planning to go to the gym again Fri, then C and I are going for a long walk (but slow) on Saturday. What excerise/s works for all you ladies? 

Love S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

mmmm creme eggs..... yummy!! i didnt plan to have any of it it was all down to the skinny next to be at work the same one that troffs on hobnobs all day   Im a complete WW geek i was doing so well until todays chocie feast  

Im totally gonna be lucky if i even manage to stay the same this week   DP is refusing on going to WW tomorrow as she says she's put on 3ib due to AF so im going on my own.

I told DP not to diet before our CP so i could catch up and not look like the fat one lol we didnt look 2 much different in size for our CP which was good even though i was about nearly 3 stone chunkier than her lol  

Exercise.... well lets see.... i HATE IT!!! im actually not doing any at the moment   but i do need to do some.... i was doing the gym... which consisted of about 40 mins on the x trainer and 20 mins on the bike along with some rowing but i found i completely stopped losing weight i managed to drop a dress size but my BMI wouldnt budge!!  

Im thinking i might start the gym again seen as i get it free with work but stick with swimming and a few classes.


----------



## magsandemma

I am trying rosemary conley again but doing it at home, but on ww its 3pts for a crunchie!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

mmmmm.... cruncie  

whats the rosemary conley one like theres a class just down the road from me... depending how WW goes  suspect i'll end up trying that at some point  along with the cambridge or lighter lift


----------



## pem

I massively dieted for my CP and Was 9 1/2 stone on the day, had to have my dress taken in...  Didn't stay that way and can never see myself being that slim again, it's too bloomin hard to stay that way...

Exercise - I lost loads of weight before Edie through hillwalking. mountain biking/road biking and the odd mountain climb...so I would recommend outdoor exercise, like a good hillwalk if you can manage it, it works a treat and is really enjoyable as well...Dp, fit as fiddle that she is, does loads of spinning...eergghhhhhhhh...


----------



## MandMtb

I thought I would pop on and check the boards, before our friends arrive any minute.... send me all your will power, so that I don't blow my WW points for the week. C, bless her has cooked a WW version main meal...which they wont notice is WW....but we thought we couldn't make them totally be on WW like us, so I told her to buy a dessert...she brought pecan cheesecake and cream, I am sure if I have a small slice that will be okay, but knowing me a small slice is never enough  plus if it's not all eaten it will remain in our fridge, and I cant stand food waste, so I would have to eat it LOL!!!!! So, I hope they are all greedy and it it (although part of me doesn't!! he he)

Em, you did well at the gym doing 40 mins X trainer and 20 mins bike...and if you get it membership free with work, I would encourage you to go back! I actually like the gym (something I never thought I would say) when I get there...it's just getting there that I need the motivation with. Pem, just reading all the stuff you did made me exhausted LOL. I would love to do more outdoor exercise but I think I need to work on building up my fitness levels first. 

well going to check the over boards before our friends arrive....will let you all know later or tomorrow how I do on the dessert front.

S x x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

hiya 

I've been a good girl today and have not eaten any badies... im about to go for my weigh in now so wish me luck  

S you can do it hun!! although saying that i'd prob eat the whole thing lol


----------



## kelz2009

good luck lesbo_mum hope u lose weight x


----------



## lesbo_mum

i lost a grand total of...... Drum roll please!!


Half a pound!!!  

so im now 15st 7ib! oh well maybe next week!


----------



## magsandemma

Its a loss and thats the main thing!!

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah i cant moan to much i have been naughty this week and i really do need to start doing some exercise!!

My BMI is now exactly 35 which is good as its never been that low before and a most of the clinic said 35 max but would prefer 30 so im getting there


----------



## Misspie

Hi girls, 

Thought would give you my weigh in today as its friday!

No movement for me this week. Just weighed myself.......oh well I haven't done any exercise, doing that tonight - have a badminton court booked! 

Hope yo uhave all doen better than me! 

L
x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi girl...well I was good with the dessert after meal, only had a small slice...but as I guessed when our visitors left I had the leftovers LOL. Woorked it out and I roughly took myself 11 points over for the day   But seen as I have saved 5 over the week thats only 6 over! To catch up I went to a 30 min brisk walk this morning! I will be weighing myself in the morning, so will let you know my loss (hopeffully) for my first official week back on WW.

Em and L, well done on the loss and staying the same, at least you havent put on!!!!! Keep going girls.

S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hey Misspie...

oh well im sure you'll shift some next week.... i only did half a pound this week..

Badmington eh im terrible at that i remember playing it when i was about 15 and i was rubbish!

Not sure what im going to do for exercise yet... thinking i might go for a bike ride tomorrow night after im back from shopping


----------



## Misspie

Getting DW to do any exercise is hard enough. We only have 7% left on the Sky box as we've been too busy lately, so her excuse is we need to catch up with it all before the weekend!! 

GRrrrrr I'm really getting bored of TV, I must start doing things on my own!

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Misspie my wife is the same i need a crow bar to get her off our sofa in the evenings  

S- i missed your post sorry hun.... 6 points is not to bad hun... good luck for weigh in tomorrow morning im sure you'll do fab and put me and misspie to chame lol


----------



## cazinge

Ok, weigh-in time - I'm down to *10st 6lb*     

I'm really pleased because I worked sooooo hard at Aquafit this week and have snacked on nothing but marmite rice crackers (and had looks of disgust from DW who hates marmite ) although will probably ruin it all by going on a cake-fest next week 

Hope everybody doesn't hate me now 

Even if you don't lose this week you'll probably lose next week instead, its all swings and roundabouts - as long as your not conssitently putting on every week then you are making progress 

Love to all, Caz


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Caz


----------



## cazinge

Thanks! Has cheered me up on what has been a completely crappy day - been trying to do my thesis *all day* & just haven't got anywhere 

Oh, well start it again tomorrow

Caz xxx


----------



## kelz2009

congrats to every1, if u stay the same its still an achievement because its soooo easy 2 put weight on, i only have to look at naughty food and i put on.  do any of u have a treat on weigh day i always have and cant wait till 2morrow as im going to have a can of carling and a malteser bunny have any1 tried these they are fab!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Malteser bunny... never heard of them what they like....

Yeah i have a treat of weigh day i went out for dinner at the harvester last night wasnt too bad had chicken with jacket potato and salad cart but did have a piece of cheesy garlic bread  

however today has been bad was going well until 2pm den some one at work brought chocie cakes in and i ate a few oops!


----------



## kelz2009

its like maltesers mixed with bueno in shape of a bunny, look out for them they are addictive   perhaps they are welsh bunnies lol


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Caz     I'm also celebrating as I lost...........

5 pounds!!! That makes me 13 stone now. I know I wont loose as much as this most weeks, it is just because it is the first week I have gone from binging on food, to following WW and exercising! But thankfully it gives me a good start on my aim to loose a stone before we have our consultation.

S x x x

PS I love those malteser bunnies. I brought two the other week, one for me and one for DP. However, I ended up eating both and didnt tell her I had brought them shhhhhh LOL


----------



## MandMtb

Okay, I just got told off for not telling you C's weight loss  

She lost 1 pound (but wants you all to know she tried really hard and is dissapointed with this he he), so is now 11 stone 1 pound (V jelous).

S x x x


----------



## leoaimee

just been lurking and wanted to say well done everyone!  im sure ill be joining you post breast feeding .... whenever that is!

and continue your good work!!

   

axxxxx


----------



## the2mummies

I finally sorted out the whole "ticker" thing so I could join the weight loss thread. Hellloooooo 

I would ideally like to get my BMI below 25 before stimming - problem is I don't have dates yet so just going to keep plodding on.

The nerves and excitement of starting IVF are actually helping me to lose weight so on a bit of a roll at the moment.  

On the down side I went to Guy's for the first time this week and found a lovely restaurant so all my appointments might have to be followed by lovely food....

Anyway, congrats to you all and keep up the good work - it is going to be worth it....


----------



## kelz2009

hello every1 i want 2 say congrats to all ur wonderful weight losses this week, i have lost 2 pounds this week and i am very happy wiv that as i didnt think i had lost anything, this ww really does work.    keep up the good work girls


----------



## MandMtb

the2mummies, I think a nice meal following treatment is deserved!

Kelz, well done on the weight loss, you go girl


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls

Cant stop as off out on the lash and DP is screaming at me!!

Congrats to you all you have all done fab!!

the2mummies- give me your vitals and i'll add you to the LGBT weight list if you like..

I'll have to do the list in the morning as i have no time now sorry.. plus im waiting on a few of the other girls posting weights etc.

Em x


----------



## the2mummies

Add me  - the2mummies (Hayley) 

5'6"
183lbs

BMI - 29.5

Weight loss this week - 3lbs

Aim is 154lbs so 29lbs to go

Same time next week for weigh in....


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well done on the losses, its great, I am still the same as last week, which is good as havent started prolperly all have done is cut down my diet coke intake this week and tried to eat a bit better, gonna start the fat attack fortnight from monday tho so hoping to have lost some next week, but tonight all I want to do is eat, everything in sight!!!

Have good eve all

MAggie


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's

Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 6ib's

Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 10ib's

Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 8ib's

Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib

Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 13st 0ib

Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 1ib

Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 7ib's

Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 8ib's

the2mummie- 5ft 6in & 13st 1ib

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91

Cazinge-27.58

Misspie-28.73

Magsandemma-33.14

Snagglepat-39.86

Mandmtb"S"-31.24

Mandmtb"C"-26.60

Lesbo_mum-35

Kelz2009-31.61

the2mummies-29.53

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-= ?

Cazinge-= -3ib 

Misspie-= 0/ Maintain 

Magsandemma-= 0/ Maintain 

Snagglepat-= ?

Mandmtb"S"-= -5ib 

Mandmtb"C"-= -1ib 

Lesbo_mum-= -0.5ib 

Kelz2009-= -2ib 

the2mummies-= -3ib 

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's

Cazinge-1st 2ib's

Misspie-1st

Magsandemma-

Snagglepat-

Mandmtb"S"- 5ib's

Mandmtb"C"- 1ib

Lesbo_mum-3st 7ibs

kelz2009-3st 10ibs

the2mummies-7ibs

   Star of the week   

[fly]    Mandmtb"S"    [/fly]

WELL DONE HUN!!


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Em, thanks for the first weekly update! I hope no one posts late and takes my star of the week post he he 

Did you have a good night out hun?

x x x


----------



## kelz2009

congrats mandmtb keep up the good work


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks Kelz   x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah i had a good night feeling very hungover thou still!!! has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## pem

hehehehehe...I have eaten my body weight in birthday cake this weekend and have eaten cheese, full english brekkie at hotel and buffet food and a chippy tea....the list is endless...feels great though, haven;t eaten anything like that since xmas, back on the wagon today thoigh!


----------



## kelz2009

hello every1 i have been really good 2day, only eating 15 points so far 2day i have also done 12miles on cross trainer   p.s i never do any exercise so this has been very difficult 2 day but felt 100 per cent better after it, all i kept thinking of is im doing this 4 my baby- i will do anything 4 that. i work in a playgroup so been on my feet since early this morning but feel so proud. how have u all done 2day


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Kelz!!!

im having a really bad week so far so i have decided tomorrow to get back on it and behave... although the damage has been done i think i've gained about 4ibs since thursday   so im thinking i might give weigh in a miss this week so i can try and get it off


----------



## kelz2009

on saturday after weigh in  me and my dp had a good, well a very good drink   4 the rugby we also had a  chinese when i weighed sunday the scales   said i had put on 5 pounds i blamed the batteries, but after 5 times i weighed i knew i was in trouble lol. so i cut down points yesterday just had dinner 2 try and save some points and i did do exercise. i weighed 2day and have put on 1 pound hopefully will lose that otherwise il be  my dp says u shouldn't weigh everyday but i cant help myself !!


----------



## lesbo_mum

im the same i weigh everyday twice a day im addicted to weighing lol


----------



## magsandemma

Lol

Thinking I am the same with the wieghing, somedays more than twice a day, they are in the kitchen and just cant help jump on them!!

Kelz  -  Did you really saw 12miles on cross trainer, wow, I not sure I could do 1mile!!

Well I started the fat attack fortnight today, so so far today have been really good and only had 980calories so far and walked to and from baby group, it was so hard when I fed Lou in town to not eat any of her fish singers and chips, but felt good afterwards that I resisted!!  Dont feel too bad tonight altho I want to eat again but thats ok can have another 200cals before bed if I want, the first 2 wks are hard on rosemary conley only having 1200cals a day but if I can lose 7lbs like did on the first 2wks last time will be worth it!!

Am shattered now, so heading to bed soon, so keep up the good work girls!!!

Maggie


----------



## the2mummies

My total weight loss so far is 7lb LM - just so I feel happier can it go on my weight loss bit? 

I am doing well so far this week. 

My way is to have porridge for breakfast, homemade soup for lunch and whatever I like in the evening.

I am also walking about 20-30 miles a week.

Good Luck for this week everybody !!!


----------



## kelz2009

morning every1 dont think im going on cross trainer 2day jst got out of bed and my legs are killing me i will also be on my feet for 8hrs 2day in work with the children, 24 2yr olds 2 run after ha ha i cant wait. never mind its all 4 a good cause. yesterday my dp told me in the morning 2 go on cross trainer b4 she gets home so i went on and thought id make her   when she got home as it was her turn then, she told me when she got home she wasnt going on it because it was a nice night to sit and chill


----------



## lesbo_mum

the2mummies- all done i think?? check it out.

Kelz- im having a really rubbish week and just feel like giving up but i know i must carry on!!


----------



## magsandemma

Lesbomum  I had a rubbish week last week and each day kept thinking oh will start again next week, lol, but just start everyday as new start, its easier that way then the whole week doesnt turn into an eating fest which otherwise mine would, I went over my calories last night by 65 so not too bad only cos a wanted a kitkat as a treat, lol but still only 1265 in day as opposed to double that Im sure with my cheese and bread eating normally.

So 1200 for today too, it will be tomorrow doing a 12.5hr shift at work which will terst me!!

Best be off again must get Lou and I dressed as we have music train this morning and then lots of walking I think, need more exercise!!  Need to get the air walker out of the shed, lol!!!

Have a good day all

MAggie


----------



## Misspie

You girls are alot more set on loosing weight than me at mo!!!

I need to find motivation and just can't!!!

Time just seems to fly by, by the time you get in from work, cook dinner do some jobs its time to eat, relax and shower, then BED!!! And it starts all again! 

I've bought a pilates ball and some bands, said to DW last night we are going to try and do Davina dvd tonight, or at least a walk round the block! The evenings are so nice at the moment...

I think sometimes I could motivate myself easier living on my own, I should just learn to go out without DW.....sometimes I feel guilty though!

Really would like to do the race for life this year, so need to get my butt in to gear

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

afternoon girlies!!

well today is much better so far i've had some special k for breakie and had a mid morning snack of carrots and low fat humous (my fave) and for lunch just had some baxters soup.. must admit the soup was like water but still tasty!

Weather is lovely here and im sat in the office wishing i was off today as really fancy a nice long walk down the beach!

Im still not doing much exercise but im def gonna get the old bike (not relly old bought it last summer used it once!) out once the evening are lighter and go for a ride down the seafront.


----------



## the2mummies

Thanks LM  

Watch out for low fat houmus - it is still pretty high and if you are anything like me you can wolf down a whole tub without stopping for air - lo!


----------



## kelz2009

hi every1 ive been really good so far this week and have jst got on scale and weight has not budged!!!!!! what more can i do?? i think im gettin a bit ott at mo as i have appt next wednesday and want 2 lose more weight 4 that, talk about under pressure. keep it up lesbo_mum and all other members of weight friends!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

i've thought ahead on the houmus front and bought little pots which are 2 points each  

Kelz- im sure your weight will drop off by weigh in.. i find some weeks i lose 2 and a half or so but the next week i maintain.. my friend at work says its something to do with one week you lose weight and the next your body shape changes


----------



## lesbo_mum

i've just done some exercise   well not alot did the claire sweeny weight watchers DVD for 30 mins... gonna do it again tomorrow and everyday from now on building up to a hour a night... its a bit like legs bums and tums.


----------



## magsandemma

Well done girls, I really must do some more exercise, I do walk alot but need to do more and get the exercise dvd out too.

Kelz  -  I shouldnt worry hun that it hasnt budged, with all the exercise you been doing I bet it will be next week you see a change, keep up the good work

Hope everyone else is doing ok and stepping away from the cakes, well tomorrow is the challenge at work, so fingers crossed will stay away from the biscut time in the office and decline any choccies on wards, lol!!!  Will just take lots of tomatoes, apple and sandwiches with me lol!

Must be off to bed, night all

MAggie


----------



## cazinge

Found out at Aquafit on monday night that the pool is closing for 13weeks on 20th april so no more aquafit   - am gutted as is onlyexercise I actualy enjoy doing, but did go for a nice long walk along the beach with DW yesterday  

Keep it up girls!!! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz and the2mummies I am impressed with your exercises...12 miles cross trainer and 20/30 miles walking is really something!

My aim is gym twice a week, and 2 brisk walks a week (30 mins) and will build it up to more hopefully, to prepare me for the race for life, and now a walking/camping weekend my DW has arranged with friends. They think I can walk up a mountain   !!!!

Found this week much harder food wise. We had guests last night for dinner and I ate a lot!! Have been good the rest of the week though, so I hope it wont be to bad.

When do people struggle the most with eating? Mine is def in the evening! Like NOW!!! I'm hungry lol. x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

i struggle with evenings and mid morning... i just make sure i have a low points tea so i can have some nibbles in the evening.

Def not going to weigh in tomorrow still about 2-3ibs more than last week so im just gonna work extra hard to get it off and more by next Thurs


----------



## lesbo_mum

hows everyone doing today? i was bad and didnt go to WW to get weighed didnt want to know how much i may of gained!!


----------



## evelet

I lost 3lbs on my first week at weightwatchers. i'm pleased with that because I had a slightly naughty (although under control) weekend with some indian take away and a visit to frankie and benny's. 

i've a lot to lost but my aim is to follow weight watchers for a year as religiously as possible to see the effect it has. 51 weeks to go


----------



## kelz2009

well done evelet 3 pound is gr8   i have been really good this week, but its not showin on my scales    I am following ww diet and find it gr8 so far, i was with slimming world.
i have my app wednesday hooray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Evelet 3 pounds is fab keep it up!

Kelz i use to do slimming world but i found it a mare for eating out and for quick meals... good luck with you appointment on weds let us know how you get on!!


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Evelet!!!

I have lost 2 pounds this week, and I have struggled! Have actually felt drained from lack of food, surely that's not good! Guess my body just needs to readjust to not having regular binges!

This w/end will be tough as off for Indian meal and beer festival tonight and out drinking Sat, then at my brothers for a meal on  Sun arghhh how will I cope?!


x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Evelet  -well done on your loss thats great!!

I am most disappointed with my scales this morn as I have stuck to my 1200cals a day since monday, and they hadnt budged so hoping when I weigh in in the morning it will show it is worth it!!!  However today I have had some chips with Lou at lunch but will still be in my 1200cals for the day!!

Keep up the good work am hoping I will be able to report a loss tomorrow, will be very disappointed if not as have been sooooo good this week!!!!

Maggie
x


----------



## kelz2009

hiya every1 hope every1 is havin a gr8 day its really fab weather here. i went 2 weigh in and i have lost 3 1/2 pounds this week


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done S and Kelz!!

Maggie how did you do?

Im gonna post the weights later on tonight everyone is doing so well i feel really guilty for not going to weigh in


----------



## Misspie

Hi Girls, 

Congrats so far, your all doing really well. I weighed myself yesterday and came in at 12st 7llb....so 3llb for me this week please. 

Only thing is we have guests with their kids this weekend and even though they try to eat healthily they actually eat alot of rubbish compared to us. So trying to keep up the good spirits, thank god we i weighed myself yesterday and not monday!! lol

Everyone else keep up the good work  

L xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Misspie!!!

S what did C do this week?


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's

Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 6ib's

Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 7ib's

Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 8ib's

Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib

Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 12st 12ib

Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 0ib

Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 7ib's

Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 4.5ib's

the2mummies- 5ft 6in & 12st 13ib's

Evelet-

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91

Cazinge-27.58

Misspie-28.24

Magsandemma-33.14

Snagglepat-39.86

Mandmtb"S"-30.89

Mandmtb"C"-26.43

Lesbo_mum-35

Kelz2009-30.95

the2mummies-29.10

Evelet-

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-= ?

Cazinge-= Maintain 

Misspie-= -3ib 

Magsandemma-= ?

Snagglepat-= ?

Mandmtb"S"-= -2ib 

Mandmtb"C"-= 1ib 

Lesbo_mum-= ?

Kelz2009-= -3.5ib 

the2mummies-= 2ib 

Evelet-= -3ib 

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's

Cazinge-1st 2ib's

Misspie-1st 3ib's

Magsandemma-

Snagglepat-

Mandmtb"S"- 7ib's

Mandmtb"C"- 2ib

Lesbo_mum-3st 7ibs

kelz2009-3st 13.5ibs

Evelet-3ibs

the2mummies-9ibs

   Star of the week   

[fly]    Kelz2009    [/fly]

WELL DONE HUN!!


----------



## kelz2009

thanx every1


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz you have done so well you have lost such a lot of weight to get to where you are!! good luck for ya appt on wednesday!! are you hoping to do egg share or IUI?


----------



## the2mummies

Hi LM please could you update mine?

New weight 12st 13lb
New BMI 29.1
Weight loss this week 2lb
Total weight loss 9lb

Thanks


----------



## lesbo_mum

all done the2mummies!! Well done hun!!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well done girls, bit disappointed but at least I have lost some weight this week its a start, lost 2lbs!!

Think I need to start doing more exercise, Lou and I do alot of walking most days but think need to do something else also.

Maggie
xx


----------



## the2mummies

2lb is a good weight loss and if you can maintain it at 2lb every week it would be amazing - it is the advised healthy weight loss so be happy  

If all goes well at the first appointment I have about 7 weeks before I start the first lot of IVF meds and if I lost 2lb a week until then I would be 11st13lb and a very happy bunny


----------



## kelz2009

hi lm, we r starting wiv iui, this isnt our 1st appt we went to clinic last year so have got an idea of what we want. i think if i have tx again after this time  will try egg share


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went and rejoined WW   today and am back to square one before I started this TTC in 2006 - so true that they say that you put on about half a stone a cycle, so I have 2 stone to loose!!!  I have done it before  and lost 24 lbs, but my flat mate was also doing it, which def helped.  The group seemed a little odd though!!  

My problem is that I don't know what to eat and therefore don't eat and then panic! planning is key I guess so I will make a shopping list and go this week,I just bought WW products today as the points are worked out, and being organised for lunch at work.

I also through out all the profiteroles etc that I had in the fridge  I went for a curry and to the pub with friends last night for a friends birthday but that was last night today and WWers hadn't started then

L x


----------



## cazinge

I have weighed & I have stayed the same   I am quite pleased as have been poorly & feeling sorry for myself so have stuffed my face all week   Roll on a loss next week, 

Well done everyone keep it up  

Caz xxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Congratulations Kelz, you have done so well  

Well done to everyone else who have lost or stayed the same!

Em, C lost 1 pound!

I may give my weigh in a miss this week   as I will have probably put the whole 7 pounds I lost back on after my weekend, I totally binged, we had indian meal, chinese meal, roast cavery, lots of chocolate and alcohol LOL. Whilst it was good at the time I feel so bloated now. So back to WW and exercise this week now my TTC plans are back on YAY need to get my BMI down!

S x x x


----------



## kelz2009

thanks mandmtb, we have appt 2morrow so will let u know how it is and what we have found out, and more importantly when we start tx  . i feel mixed emotions about ths im happy but very apprehensive about appt i think its because i dont know what to expect.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi kelz

Hope all goes well with your appt today, we were there a few weeks ago for consult for sibling, are you at london one?
Let us know how ya get on

Maggie

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Ladies,

I've updated the weights list sorry i've been a bit slack had a sick bug   feeling a bit better now so will prob go back to work tomorrrow. I best lose some weight this week  

Kelz its your appointment tomorrow good luck let us know how it goes very excited for you both!!

Caz well done for maintaining!

Maggie how did you do last week?

S im sure you wont have put all 7ib back on your aloud to have a bad week every now and then your only human! Tell C i said congrats on her 1ib although she really doesnt need to lose it  

Em x


----------



## magsandemma

Em hope you feeling much better soon, i lost 2lbs last wek altho prob put that back on with all the crap ate at the weekend but the airwalker is now indoors so thats a start just got to get on it now!!

Maggie


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for updating the boards Em, and I hope you feel better soon  . 

After my 'bad' weekend I cant stop eating again arghhh! I need to get back on track, as there is being bad and being addicted to food!

Kelz, I hope your appt went well today, let us know how it went?!

Maggie, well done for the weight loss.

S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Maggie what is a air walker  

S we all have bad weeks i had mine last week which is why i missed "fat watchers" its really hard to get back on it once you fall off but once your back on the wagon its not so bad.

Im going back to work tomorrow as im feeling not to bad now.


----------



## Misspie

Hi everyone, 

hope you all trying to keep up the good work, think I've blown this week out again already. Might try hard and book a badminton court this week....

Ems hope you feeling better, sorry you been poorly.!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

♥JJ1♥ said:


> My problem is that I don't know what to eat and therefore don't eat and then panic!


That used to be my problem JJ1 xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya

im back to work today and feeling much better although i now have a cold coming 

Just tucking into my dish water like soup... yummy!

Kelz- good luck for today's appointment if you havent already been!

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Howdy ladies, 

Glad your back to work today...and feeling much better!!

I certainly typed too soon yesterday as both me and DW feel like we have a cold starting, both got all the symptons last night and today I really want to be cuddled up ont he sofa! 

Am trying to combat it before it really breaks out so lots of eccinecha and vit c and even popping parcetamol to keep it at bay!

Dishwater sounds very appertizing - where do I get some? lol

Good luck for the appointment kelz....let us know how it goes!!

L
xx


----------



## kelz2009

hi every1 just got home from appointment wiv lwc all went really well, i cant start this cycle as its too soon as they have to have donor sperm ready in the clinic  and my af is sat. we have ordered the donor we want and clinic were really enthusiastic that the   will be in clinic in plenty of time to start next cycle which should be april 25th. we have to go back to clinic april 26th for scan and injection training and its all go from there hopefully. we had to have bloods taken today at hospital so they should be back soon. hope every1 is fine i feel over the moon


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya

Im so excited for you both  

Guessing your doing a medicated cycle.... i want to go straight into medicated but DP wants to try natural but i think its a waste of time so when we go to the esperance to see the consultant im hoping he is thinking like me  

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

medicated we are goin for the consultant said its better percentage of it working as he has more mature eggs to work with so i thought we would give it a go we r havin gonal f and superfact if that how u spell it


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh thats good then lots of the girls on here said medicated is better which is why i want to do medicated... and at the esperance its only a few hundred more and the success rates are better so theres not contest in my eyes lol

I wish i was starting my tx it feels like ages before we can get started


----------



## kelz2009

if i was u i would phone ur clinic, loads of people have told me that the reason why they tell u to lose weight is for ethics and if u are private its up 2 u when you start your tx but it does help to try to lose weight


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya

I have spoken to the Esperance about my BMI in the past and they have said they dont mind what it is but would advise me normal weight range is the best.

We cant start TX as we are flying to New York in december and DP said we cant have had a baby or be pg when we go so i have to wait until after the 7th December


----------



## kelz2009

you will have a fab time in new york, i know how hard it is to wait as i have waited over a year 2 be where i am now but believe me it feels like forever.


----------



## cazinge

Em - I know how u feel, we haven't even got to setting a definite date to start yet!!

I think it will be a while tho as the place I am hoping to start working at in Sept/Oct (fingers crossed!) will give me 6 months mat leave on full pay * after a years continuous service * - not sure yet how pg, if at all, am allowed to be during this year or whether its a yr's service before u get pg or a yr's service before u want to start mat leave! As I'll be going back to work full-time after mat leave this is obv v. important for us & would mean that DW could give up work when the baby is born (if not when I start mat leave) & we would be able 2 have 6months all at home together which would be bliss.

I hate waiting and am soooo impaitent but realistically its likely to be after xmas until we start the process at the earliest simply because this will be best in the long-run for our family. I'm just seeing it as time to get myself really healthy, get everything we want done on the house, and really get to know my body so when we start ttc we are in the best position possible (financially, emotionally, physically & everything else!!)

U will have the best holiday ever in New York & it will be something to look back on during those hard moments when ttc, in the meantime enjoy not having any ties - go out & get lashed once in a while , have a spontaneous trip/outing

Caz xxx

PS I know it doesn't make the waiting any easier! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz,   I'm so pleased your appt went so well.... thanks for letting us know. I bet you cant wait till April 26th now! 

Em and Caz, I know it is hard waiting...but you are both waiting for good reasons and I am sure it will be worth it in the end (Em you will have had a fantastic trip of a lifetime and Caz you will be able to ensure you and DP can have time off when baby is born!) soooo hang in there. Easier said than done, I know!

Well I am still having a bad week eating wise, and not done an ounce of exercise....but I think I will write this week off and start a fresh next week, only prob been we are away for a few days at the Lakes, which is good for lots of walking but not so good for lots of yummy tempting foods! 

S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im holding out hope that we can get everything ready and we can do a cycle in December after we get back from NY.... 

I dont think im gonna lose weight this week which is annoying as i've been sick so wasent eating and for the rest of the time not been to bad... DP says it looks like i've lost weight this week but the scales say different!


----------



## lesbo_mum

well i've lost 1ib this week   was hoping for more grrr!


----------



## kelz2009

well done lm, i have just got home from 1 long day, started work at 8.30am and straight from work went training till now, i have been good this week on diet but have done no exercise   ,in trainin they had put on a gr8 buffet but stayed away cant believe it as buffet food is my downfall......


----------



## lesbo_mum

oooo... i love buffet food its my downfall too!! gotta love the mini sausages, and little sandwich's!


----------



## MandMtb

1 pound is a loss Em! If you keep loosing it all adds up, but I do know it can get dissapointing when you want more  

We are off out for a celebratory thai meal and then tomorrow I start back to healthy eating and exercising, even on our few days away as I got my consultation appt!!!!! So I need to get BMI down to 30 FAST so they dont delay my treatments!

I will weight myself in the morn, and let you know what my weight GAIN has been Em  

S x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya

i read on the general chat thread about your appointment and also you house... congrats!!! not long now then until you start tx!!

Have a nice meal and im sure you wont gain and even if you do it will come back off


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well I have had  a horrible few weeks, I have had lots of tooth problems, I ended up having my root canal treatment finished 3wks ago, and then a week ago it got infected and the pain was horrific, so had some antibiotics and then had it out on wednesday as I couldnt bear the pain any longer as it was keeping me up so decided best to get rid of it as root canal had obviously failed.  So then for the last 2 days have been in agony since its been out, it was very diff extraction and bit got left behind and took a bit to get it out, so went back today as been taking so many drugs with no effect and had dry socket, so has now got a medicated pack in it which tastes foul, but thank god the pain is a little better this eve, altho still taking lots of drugs.  So diet this week has not gone great as just been eating little bits and prob not the right food, not been counting up my calories as not really been in the mood for any of it, but I will go and get weighed tomorrow and see whats happened!!  Good Luck all

Speak soon

MAggie
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww Maggie you poor thing   i hate going to the dentist and get twitchy about even a filling so dont even know how i'd cope with all that!


----------



## kelz2009

hello every one i went to weigh today i have lost....... 1/2 pound, im happy with this as i have had af pains all night and this morning so she must be on her way 2day, good luck every1 else and well done to those who have already weighed.  
good news for me 2day i had another stone, another silver 7


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Kelz!! hope the   doesnt give you to much tummy pain this month!


----------



## magsandemma

Well didnt have a good week diet wise but lost 1lb, so pleased with that!!

Good luck all weigh ins~!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Kelz and Maggie,     your both doing so well!

Em, as predicted I had put on weight after my week of bingeing (I put on 3 pounds   and DW, C put on 1). I expected it to be worse actually. 

S x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

S- No worries im sure it will come off next week so dont worry to much

Maggie- Well done!!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks girls

Tho I fancied some cinnamom raisin bread, havent made bread before by hand have used the breadmaker, so just put 2 loaves in the oven, hoping they will be yummy but wont help the cause altho am never as good on the weekends, lol!!

Maggie


----------



## lesbo_mum

yummmmmmmmmmmmm............... homemade cinnamon raison bread aint made that since school!!


----------



## cazinge

I have stuck which is a miracle considering how much chocolate, etc I have been eating to "make myself feel better"    

Well done everyone who's lost!!! 

Caz xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Maggie - I just read that you made that bread on ********. Sounds fab mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Caz for maintaining im gonna post the weights in the morning need my bed!!


----------



## Misspie

Well done for you who have lost this week. Add me down for 1/2 pound, not much but maintaining! 

Maggie sorry to hear about your tooth...   just have things that take your mind off the tooth! 

Gonna dash, had my parents up to visit today so off to cath up on tv.

Lorna
xxx


----------



## the2mummies

I lost nothing this week.  

I think it is because I started to add too much fresh fruit and even some nuts which are full of calories and fat.

Back to basics this week.

And I lost my ticker...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I lost 2 1/2 lbs this week but usually you loose more in the first week!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's

Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 6ib's

Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 6.5ib's

Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 5ib's

Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib

Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 13st 3ib's

Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 1ib

Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 6ib's

Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 4ib's

the2mummies- 5ft 6in & 12st 13ib's

Evelet-

JJ1-

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91

Cazinge-27.58

Misspie-28.08

Magsandemma-32.69

Snagglepat-39.86

Mandmtb"S"-31.75

Mandmtb"C"-26.77

Lesbo_mum-34.86

Kelz2009-30.95

the2mummies-29.10

Evelet-

JJ1-

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-= ?

Cazinge-= Maintain 

Misspie-= -0.5ib 

Magsandemma-= -1ib 

Snagglepat-= ?

Mandmtb"S"-= +3ib 

Mandmtb"C"-= +1ib 

Lesbo_mum-= -1ib 

Kelz2009-= -0.5ib 

the2mummies-= Maintain 

Evelet-= ?

JJ1= -2.5ib 

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's

Cazinge-1st 2ib's

Misspie-1st 3.5ib's

Magsandemma- 3ib's

Snagglepat-

Mandmtb"S"- 4ib's

Mandmtb"C"- 1ib

Lesbo_mum-3st 8ibs

kelz2009-4st

Evelet-3ibs

the2mummies-9ibs

JJ1-2.5ib's

   Star of the week   

[fly]    JJ1    [/fly]

WELL DONE HUN!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done JJ1 i found my first week i lost about 2.5 then the week after i lost 1 and i was thinking this is a load of rubbish then the week after i lost 6! i think it can take a while for your body to catch up sometimes.

well done for maintaining the2mummies those nuts are dangerous lol


----------



## magsandemma

Well done all

Sorry to be a pain can you change my loss to 3lb please as lost 2lb week before, so 15st 5lb yesturday, thanks!!

Best go at work, lol roll on 20.00hrs tonight am so knackered!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

i thought it didnt look right  

all done i must have not updated it properly last week on the word doc i save


----------



## kelz2009

hello every1 having terrible tummy with   oh the joys!!!!!!!!! lol well done every1. 
very well done jj1 keep up the good work.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz   hope you feel better soon... my AF is due in about 5 days although i think it may arrive early this month as had tummy pains all day


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies

i cant seem to stop eating today... my weakness today is rich tea biscuits... there only half a point each but i ate like 9 in a go    

i need to remember i really need to lose this weight... I MUST STOP STUFFING BISCUITS IN MY GOB 2 AT A TIME!!!  

Em x


----------



## the2mummies

Well done to all you losers     

Never mind the rest of us - gotta take the rough with the smooth.

This week has started well.
Eating well and walked 7 miles yerterday and 6 today...I love it now and I hate exercise in general.

I have my IVF appointment tomorrow so that is helping me to focus..

Good luck for this week ladies..


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done on the walking!!

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## lesbo_mum

how did the IVF appointment got the2mummies  

I've eaten loads of rubbish again today   this week is a bad week AF is due and i just want to eat!


----------



## kelz2009

hiya hope appointment went ok 2mummies. l always want 2 eat anything and everything when my af is near or here i jst cant help myself i just love food lol


----------



## lesbo_mum

me to. You hear about these people who comfort eat when sad but im not one of those i just love food   i could eat all day if you let me and im not fussy on what i eat


----------



## MandMtb

Em, sorry to be a pain but my current weight (well last time I weighed, before my few days away at the Lake District) is 13stone 3pounds, as I had put on 3 pounds  

Like you and others I just cant seem to STOP eating...I am also being visited by the   which may have something to do with it, but maybe not too as I just love food. I should be being extra good with my consultation being so near now...but I think I am now panicking so much that the resverse is happening and I am turning to food out of fear argghhhh! 

S x


----------



## the2mummies

Appointment went well - no problems anyway and Guy's new unit is yummy.

Everything in working order but have to start next month because the counselling is obligatory.

That gives me 6 more weeks to slim down before starting meds and 10-11 weeks before egg transfer.  

In theory I coul reach my target BMI for then.... 

I ordered my sperm from Denmark today and really feel like things are moving along.

On with the diets eh girls?


----------



## kelz2009

yay 2mummies how excitin we prob be going through tx around the same time


----------



## lesbo_mum

S i'll update you weight sorry for my boo. I gained weight just before our CP i'd had my final dress fitting and had my dress taken in loads and 4 days before CP i tried dress on a thought i was going to die and it was so tight it hurt my ribs   had to go back to the women who altered it and have it let out a bit  

the2mummies glad ya appointment went well how exciting!! i have 8 months until we can start tx... whoop whoop!!! slowly getting there..


----------



## MandMtb

Em, I have my wedding dress hung up in the spare room and am waiting to try it on again when I can fit back in it LOL! I will then decide what to do with it! What have you all done with your dresses/outfits?

How is everyone doing today? I am still in overeat mode. I AM starting tomorrow!

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

well i gained 3ib's this week and have the worst AF pains ever   i've just watches eastenders and OMG im hysterical about the Ronnie/ Dani ending... not good with PMT  

DP brought me my first car today as a surprise its a 2001 plate Nissan Micra!! all i nee now is top learn to drive  

Our CP dresses are hung on the wardrobes in our spare room gods knows what we are going to do with them... may keep them may have a daughter who may want one lol or may just sell them not sure


----------



## cazinge

10st 5lb!!! YAY!!! Considering A/F due on Mon/Tuesday I am well pleased!

How did everyone else get on?

Caz xxx


----------



## kelz2009

hiya every1 well done caz, i lost 1 1/2 today yay!!!


----------



## the2mummies

My weigh day is tomorrow  

People have commented this week and I have just bought new clothes in size 14 so dropped a dress size...


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Kelz and Caz  

good luck for tomorrow the2mummies!! I love it when people can notice your weight loss makes you feel like its all worth it!! 

Just waiting for the National to start hoping to win some penny's dont normally bet but fancied a little flutter...


----------



## MandMtb

Caz and Kelz   well done! You are both doing so well. 

the2mummies, good luck for your weigh in tomorrow, its great that you and others are seeing your loss.

Em, congrates on the car, how exciting. I have a Nissan Micra (good little car) and only passed last year after ahem, a few tests. When do you plan putting in for yours?.... as for my weight in, I have abandoned it for this week and I cant bear seeing I have put on more that I know I will have. So will wait till next week.

S x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

well i didnt win anything on the national i picked Comply or Die and did it £15 to win and he came second!! Silly old nag!!  

I pick my car up tomorrow whoop whoop! i've got my theory booked for 16th April and my lessons start 5th May... im doing a weeks intensive training then will do a few extra hours a week until my test date which im hoping to make the end of May if i can.


----------



## kelz2009

hi girls we never bet on horses but decided to have a go as every1 talking bout it we won 127 pound on mon mome we did this as it felt right as we are trying for child. good luck every1 with wegih in x


----------



## the2mummies

Lost 2lb so now 12st 10 and BMI 28.8


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

stayed the same this week and I had been fairly good!!
L x


----------



## the2mummies

Bummer JJ1 but if you have been good it will probably just show up on next weeks weigh in.


----------



## magsandemma

Well rubbish this week

I expected to have put on as af is here at mo and always heavier that weigh in, but also weighed late aft instead of morning and put on 4lbs!!!  Thats more than lost but hopefully will be off again next week!!!  LOL

Well had bloods done yesturday so feel getting started a little, so need to get this weight shifted!!!

Good luck for the week ahead all!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

sorry guys i've been rubbish this week i will post the weights in a bit just eating lunch starving!!


----------



## swhattie

Hi,

I hope you dont mind me posting but Iv tried getting on to belly board but its taking ages cos they are so busy!

I hope you wouldnt mind me joining you?

Im doing the Lipotrim diet from the chemist for the last two weeks since my MC and so far Iv lost 17lb.....

Im just finding it so hard at the mo especially not being able to chew anything!

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing....

XXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya 

of course we dont mind you joining us hun we're all aiming for the same thing at the end of the day! 

Sorry to hear about you MC   Good luck with your weight loss your doing so well!!!

If you let me have your H&W details and also your total loss to date i'll add you to the weight loss list.

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's
Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 5ib's
Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 6.5ib's
Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 9ib's
Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib
Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 13st 3ib's
Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 1ib
Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 9ib's
Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 2.5ib's
the2mummies- 5ft 6in & 12st 10ib's
Evelet-
JJ1-
Manny's Bird-5ft 6in & 13st 2ib's
Wishing4miracle-5ft 7in & 14st

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91
Cazinge-27.39
Misspie-28.08
Magsandemma-33.3
Snagglepat-39.86
Mandmtb"S"-31.75
Mandmtb"C"-26.77
Lesbo_mum-35.34
Kelz2009-30.62
the2mummies-28.8
Evelet-
JJ1-
Manny's Bird-29.7
Wishing4miracle-30.69

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-= ?
Cazinge-= -1ib 
Misspie-= ?
Magsandemma-= +4ib's 
Snagglepat-= ?
Mandmtb"S"-= ?
Mandmtb"C"-= ?
Lesbo_mum-= +3ib's 
Kelz2009-= -1.5ib 
the2mummies-= -2ib 
Evelet-= ?
JJ1= Maintain  
Manny's Bird=
Wishing4miracle= 

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's
Cazinge-1st 3ib's
Misspie-1st 3.5ib's
Magsandemma- -1ib
Snagglepat-
Mandmtb"S"- 4ib's
Mandmtb"C"- 1ib
Lesbo_mum-3st 5ibs
kelz2009-4st 1.5ib's
Evelet-3ibs
the2mummies-12ibs
JJ1-2.5ib's
Manny's Bird-1st 3ib's 
Wishing4miracle- 

   Star of the week   

[fly]    The2mummies    [/fly]

WELL DONE HUN!!


----------



## swhattie

Awww hun cheers, I am 5'6 and currently weighing in at 13st 2lb! I used to be 9st 7lb before all this treatment malarky! 

I have lost 17lb up to date but have only been doing the lipotrim which is why its coming off so fast! It should be called lipofamine!

When do you all weigh in??

XXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

WOW 17 ib's well done you!!   How much did you lose this week? We all weigh in on different days i weigh on a Thursday at WW but i post the list of weights on a sat night although as you can see i've been slack and not done it this time until today!!

i'll update your vital stats on the list   

So with this Lipotrim is it like the Cambridge?? all shakes and no food i like to eat to much i couldnt do that!! im struggling with WW so i really would be buggered on that!! No self control you see  

I was 19 stone im now 15st 9 ib's need to get down to about 13st to get my BMI to about 30 so got a while to go yet.... hoping to start TX December this year so if by September im still too fat i guess it could be Lipotrim for me


----------



## wishing4miracle

can i join you aswell ladies.i started my diet the day after my 27ths bday which was last friday.im here currently eating apple and oranges   i want to try and lose this horid weight   currently 14st   i need to lose weight  

mb-good to see you lovey    been thinking of you   whats this diet youre on??lipotrimdo youu just ask at a chemist??is it expensive??


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI wishing4miracle

Of course you can join us!! the more the merrier!! I'll add you to the list my dear whats your Height?

We all weigh in at different times most of us around thurs, fri, sat ish and i post the list on either a sat or sun.... this week i posted it late and did it today whoops!


----------



## wishing4miracle

5ft7 nearly so i dont know what you want to put me as  so do we just put our weight in on a friday/saturday?? alot cheaper than weight watchers this


----------



## lesbo_mum

yep just post it on on fri or sat and i'll do the list and post.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Damelottie

Mannys Bird and WishingforMiracle - did you have some problems getting onto the main weightloss thread? I'm wondering if there's something I need to flag up

LL xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ladylottie they just love our board lol dont make them go to the boring board... the gay boards the bestest!! We need some *** hags (excuse the pun ladies not ment in a rude way!)


----------



## swhattie

Ladylottie - I posted for access to the belly board but it hasnt been done yet, I dont mind so long as iv got somewhere to moan about not eating!!

As for my diet!! Yes its similar to the Cambridge diet! Its awful but easy! I have lots of will power where dietings concerned so i dont mind too much!! Its just the not chewing that upsets me!

Its done at weldricks and its £30 a week   you get enough milkshakes to last the week which is 3 a day and there is strawberry, vanilla or chocolate - they arnt much cop but hey ho! You have  to get a shaker and mix em with water! The taste of em makes slim fast shakes taste like Mcdonalds ones!!

I am also doing half an hour on the wii a night (rhythm boxing and hoola hooping) and also got a game for the wii called Your Fitness Instructor which is pretty much like going to aerobics and the fitter you get the harder it makes you work!!

I last weighed on friday morning and I weighed myself about an hour ago and Id dropped another 3lb - its great for the first few weeks cos it just drops off!

***** mum - i think you have done a fab job - its so difficult when they tell us that they wont do treatment because of weight issues - when i first tried to get NHS treatment they wouldnt give it me because i was 4lb (yes a whole massive 4lb) over the 30 BMI so refused to treat me and so 2 weeks later when I went back and had lost 6 lb they refused to let me have treatment because i was 'too young'! So I have to pay like most of us!

W4M - Lovely to hear from you hun - Iv been reading your diary and seeing your use of a plethora of OPKs!!

XXX

He he - Just seen the *** hags - wey hey - I love that!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah sorry about the *** hags bit was just a joke hope i didnt offend  

Im hoping to have TX at the Esperance in Eastborne who say that they will treat me whatever my BMI but would prefer it to be down... Im going to give it my best shot or i'll always be thinking what if, if my tx doesnt work.

Im sorry but i think the NHS is a load of rubbish... i've paid my national insurance since i was 16 and been told by my PCT that unless im over 30, with a BMI of less than 30, and both me and DP are infertile than they wont help us.... Oh well nothing in life is free is it!!


----------



## Damelottie

lesbo_mum said:


> Ladylottie they just love our board lol dont make them go to the boring board... the gay boards the bestest!! We need some *** hags (excuse the pun ladies not ment in a rude way!)


  .

I wasn't going to do anything honest   . Just making sure the other board was being looked after.

Thats was funny


----------



## swhattie

No -No offense taken at all!!  

Yeah your right about the NHS set of *********************   saying that they were very good with my M/C to be fair to em....


----------



## leoaimee

hay just butting in!!  hope you dont mind.

strictly speaking i dont know of the correct term for straight ladies who hang out with lessas!!  have you heard of **** mikes?  for straight boys or gay boys who hang out with lessas ...

we need a new word ....can someone clever think of one?

ax


----------



## swhattie

I cant think of one!! lol! I want a name!!


----------



## leoaimee

ive put it as my status on ** to see if i get any response from my chums!


----------



## swhattie

he he!!! Good stuff!!


----------



## leoaimee

so far we have had 

dykie likie ....

what do you think?


----------



## wishing4miracle

ello ladies.is there a prob with me having a dh when im on here then   it hope it doesnt make me a place where im not ment to be at  

mb-quite expensive then   another no go diet because of money for me then   yes blooming opks   havnt done one today yet ,will have to have a look


----------



## leoaimee

of course this is a place for you wishing4amiracle!  there is NO prob for you having a DH!!


----------



## swhattie

W4M - you know I have a DH but he's like a bloody woman a lot of the time anyway! 

I definatly like Dykie Likie!! 

XXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

ha ha Manny's Bird about your DH!! Poor bloke!

I like Dykie Likie its cute!

W4M we dont mind if you have a DH, a DW or a dog... well the dog thing is a little weird but hey its your life  

I've been a good girl today so far just having lunch now salad yummy! I ate lots of choc yesterday and really paid for it last night i had a whooper of a migraine and it made me quite sick so no more choccy for me!


----------



## swhattie

I have to say I would be worried about the Dog thing! Gives a whole new meaning to the term fur baby!

Chocolate is a good thing though! Swap the salads and everything else for a mars bar - it says one a day helps you work rest and play - if it doesnt help you to work rest or play then sue the ass off em for false advertising!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Love it very funny!!


----------



## swhattie

talking about em has made me want a mars bar now - booooooooo!


----------



## leoaimee

did i tell you my dp is on a diet ?  but she wont let me weigh her so i cant post her weight loss here ...   we have done 10 days of low fat no carbs in the evening ... i have been doing the healthy eating, just a bit more volume than dp.  (and i ate a cheese scone this morning!)


----------



## wishing4miracle

thats ok then ladies.i thought id ask as i saw mb on here aswell  

well this stupid bloomin diet is getting me nowhere   cut down on choc and sweets.well no choc and sweets and no weight loss so far    this is my 5th day dieting i thought id lose something by now even if it was a lb


----------



## swhattie

When did you start Hayley? I know you OV'd the other day - dont women gain weight in this part of their cycle? I know I used to, iv given up with trying to fighure out when I OV - DH has that few swimmers that they'd need an army convoy to escort them to the fallopian tubes! Its best just not to try and have sex being about us for a change! 

Have you the patience to do the slim fast? I love that diet.


----------



## wishing4miracle

ive been on a diet for 5 days     i think im abit impatient me thinks     yeah maybe because in due in in a wk now that i may have alittle extra weight gain   well i hope its just that   this was dh most recent sa done in 2006
at lister more recent sa...
concentration 6 million per ml
mot 55%
progression 2.5
morph 20% norm
vol 3.0
i know what you mean about the     this cycle weve tried properly and felt like abit of a robot  having todo it at least everyother day


----------



## swhattie

Our SA's they dont give us an 'analysis' as such - they dont need to - on his last count he had 8 in the entire count! and that was a good day!

I think its definatly the fact AF is due soon that is a factor and 5 days - tut tut - what are you expecting!! Have patience my lovely!


----------



## wishing4miracle

im expecting abit much arnt  i after 5days


----------



## lesbo_mum

i think i may lose a pound or 2 this week thank god!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Today is another good day so far have not been naughty yet although i'd like to point out im starving!!!


----------



## swhattie

I too have been very good! Although when i went on the Wii fitness coach last night I worked a bit too hard because I am walking like john wayne today, my thighs are on fire!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good god dedication lol i hate exercise!!


----------



## MandMtb

I need the will power you all have....you have all been soooo good. Yet again I have been terrible


----------



## cazinge

Hey girlies, sorry I've been quiet but we went to DW's sister's 4 a couple of days, I weighed myself on her digital scales as even with my glasses on I can't read our old-fashioned ones 100% accurately & I am

*10st 4 & 1/4 lb  * 

YAY!!!! Spent a fortune cuz we went shopping 2 wrexham but oh well! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## kelz2009

hiya every1 ive not be naughty but just dont feel like eatin... mind u i do fancy an easter egg, trust me it had 2 be naughty food i want lol. i was in shopping today and walked up the ailse with all chocolate    hope every1 is doing well x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Girls,

Cazinge - Shopping is very good exercise!! I wish I weighed anything near 10 stone!

iv just been very bad tonight   Iv had a bottle of white zinfandel   at the whetherspoons  and also some bbq chicken with cheese but I DID HAVE IT WITH SALAD AND A JACKET POTATO!  I have not been on the wii tonight or done any exercise because my thighs are hurting too much plus its not a good idea nwhen your drunk! This iss the first proper drink since my MC and its mmade me feel so drunk!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Evening Ladies!!

Just got weighed lost 4 pounds woo hoo! now on the gin and slim line!

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

well done em x. i think ive put on this week, me and dp have been 4 a meal today and i had chips but also we had a huggggggeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! strawberry sundae for 2 it was fab. so if i put on i know why.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh well Kelz your aloud the odd bad week we're not all saints hun.... even if you do put on the odd pound just think about how well you have done so far!


----------



## swhattie

Well done em thats a fab loss!!!  

Kelz - Like em says a bad day here and there doesnt matter, plus I dont think that I would have been able to turn down a strawberry sunday!

XXX


----------



## wishing4miracle

2 lb   only 2 lb loss after giving up lovely chocs and sweets


----------



## MandMtb

Congrates Em   you have done so well!

Wishing4miracle, well done, 2lb is a good loss, if you maintained that you will loose a stone in another 6 weeks - I find thinking about it that way helps. 

Kelz, I am sure the meal and strawberry Sundae (and remember it was shared   ) wont have made much of a difference, and plus you deserve a treat as you have been doing so well.

Yet again, I didnt even bother to weigh myself this week as I know I will prob gained and gone back to to my original weight. But I am now motivated...I know you've heard this the last few weeks   but I really am now, enough is enough.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

As suspected last weeks gain was mostly due to af as this week I have weighed and am 15st 4lbs, so a 5lb loss, yeah at last so feel a bit better this week, altho will prob put it all back on next week as have eaten 2 small easter eggs this week!!!  Although have done alot of walking and have been to see a gym and looking at another next week, so am going to join at the end of the month, have a chest infection now which isnt good and they think I have asthma so have to see gp next week to arrange some tests!!

Mandmt  -  I know its hard but you should still weigh even if you think you have gained as if you weigh next week and are the same as a few weeks ago then you think you havent lost best to bite the bullet I find and weigh anyhow then you are pleased with the loss the following week!!

Good luck all for weigh ins, I am working all day tomorrow and Monday so lovely easter for us, lol.

Maggie
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Mags and W4M on you weight loss this week  

S let us know how you get on next week once Easter is out the way im sure it will be easier!

I have been really bad today its MIL bday so had a KFC and cake   Tomorrow will be bad also in london then going for a meal afterwards   so its gonna be a gain for me next week


----------



## kelz2009

hello every1 i weighed in this morning and i stayed the same. well done every1


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done Kelz for maintaining!! im being slack again and not got round to the list i will do it tonight just been so busy with Easter!


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Maggie and Kelz, good loss  

I took your advise Maggie, and weighed myself and to my surprise I had only put on a pound. Which still means in total I have only lost 3 pounds from my original 7, but your right it's better to still weight in even though I have gained, so hopefully next week I will see the loss.

Hope your all being good this weekend, but still having a small Easter treat!

S x x


----------



## the2mummies

Its a maintain this week  

That'll do


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT Weight losses 

Lushious Ladies Current Height's and Weights:  

Pem- 5ft 1in & 10st 13ib's
Cazinge-  5ft 1in & 10st 4ib's
Misspie-  5ft 6in & 12st 6.5ib's
Magsandemma- 5ft 8in & 15st 4ib's
Snagglepat-  5ft 4in & 15st 1ib
Mandmtb"S"- 5ft 4in & 13st 4ib's
Mandmtb"C"- 5ft 4in & 11st 1ib
Lesbo_mum- 5ft 6in & 15st 5ib's
Kelz2009- 5ft 5in & 13st 2.5ib's
the2mummies- 5ft 6in & 12st 10ib's
Evelet-
JJ1-
Manny's Bird-5ft 6in & 12st 8ib's
Wishing4miracle-5ft 7in & 13st 12ib's

Current BMI   

Pem-28.91
Cazinge-27.21
Misspie-28.08
Magsandemma-32.54
Snagglepat-39.86
Mandmtb"S"-31.92
Mandmtb"C"-26.77
Lesbo_mum-34.7
Kelz2009-30.62
the2mummies-28.8
Evelet-
JJ1-
Manny's Bird-28.4
Wishing4miracle-30.38

 Total Losses/Gains this week  

Pem-= ?
Cazinge-= ?
Misspie-= ?
Magsandemma-= -5ib's 
Snagglepat-= ?
Mandmtb"S"-= +1ib 
Mandmtb"C"-= ?
Lesbo_mum-= - 4ib's 
Kelz2009-= Maintain 
the2mummies-= Maintain 
Evelet-= ?
JJ1= ?
Manny's Bird= -8ib's 
Wishing4miracle= -2ib's  

Gorgeous Girly's Total Losses to Date 

Pem-1st 9ib's
Cazinge-1st 4ib's
Misspie-1st 3.5ib's
Magsandemma- 4ib's
Snagglepat-
Mandmtb"S"- 3ib's
Mandmtb"C"- 1ib
Lesbo_mum-3st 9ibs
kelz2009-4st 1.5ib's
Evelet-3ibs
the2mummies-12ibs
JJ1-2.5ib's
Manny's Bird-1st 11ib's 
Wishing4miracle- 2ib's 

   Star of the week   

[fly]    Magsandemma & Manny's Bird    [/fly]

WELL DONE HUN!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Ladies!!!

I have been a total pig this weekend and the scales are not looking good at the moment   

Oh well i've decided im going to get back on the diet tomorrow as i must get my BMI below 30!! I WILL DO IT!!


----------



## swhattie

Hi Girls!

Well done on the losses and the maintaining this week!! I have lost 8lb!!!! I cant believe its such a big loss but the lipotrim sure does work! saying that - I had a big drink on friday night and was serverly hung over on saturday and with vomiting and feeling crap I didnt eat owt all day! 

Im sure it'll not be anywhere near that this week!!

It does say on the lipotrim reviews that big weight losses are natural for the first few weeks!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

8ib jesus christ Manny!! 

How envious am i! Well done!


----------



## swhattie

Its thrrough no effort i can promise you!! Its just a case of mixing water with a powder and eating bugger all else!


----------



## lesbo_mum

im going to carry on as i am but if December comes and im still fat im so trying lipostarve


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-it doesnt sound very healthy lossing that amount in one wk though lovey   too fast .i hear that diet can be abit dodgy .that youre on it with the liquid way and when you start eating properly again you put it all back on with alittle extra.i was tempted by this diet but NO way i could only live on liquid.it would kill my body


----------



## lesbo_mum

i heard the same thing about the Cambridge diet also W4M but hell who cares im only losing weight for TX lol

I notice ya from Fareham im just down the road Waterlooville... i use to live in Gosport until i met DP!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah i looked at that also .i dont think id be able to live on liquid stuff though and these diets aint cheap  

you having priv tx or on nhs we werent allowed to go onto a list as told to young at that point   our area is rubbish


----------



## lesbo_mum

Private tx hun our PCT wont fund us as we are too young and we would both have to be infertile... who you having tx with... we looked at St Mary's with Dr Ian Golland using the LFC but he would only do one iui and then would want to do IVF due to sperm shortage (you only get 2 vials from the LFC before going back on waiting list again) we also looked at the Wessex in Southampton but there sperm waiting list is 18-24 months!!!! So its between Shirley Oaks in Croyden, The Esperance in Eastbourne and The LWC.


----------



## wishing4miracle

the lister in london   im an egg sharer.yes i agree our nhs area is rubbish.what a stupid thing to tell we are too young    im guessing it is abit harder for ladies like yourselves as you HAVE togo through tx with a sperm donor.ah yes dr gonad as me and dh used to call him


----------



## lesbo_mum

i looked at doing E/S at the LWC but my BMI would def have to be below 30 and frankley i dont think its gonna happen ever lol Plus i'd like to try and keep things less invasive if poss!


----------



## WildLife

Hello

You mind if I ask what Lopitrim is?  Does it work? My BMI used to be fine at 24 and now it is 29 and I hate it.  My plan after this last failed ICSI is to trim the fat, get fit and then try again once I have lost at least a stone.  Problem is that after almost 4 years of TTC I have allowed myself to get out of shape and now am so unhappy about all the BFN that I eat - of course!

If you can recommend something kick start me that would be wonderful.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Wrin you'd be better off doing WW or SW hun... you dont have masses to lose and i think lipotrim may end up making things worse in the long run.

Lipotrim is a complete meal replacement diet (correct me if im wrong Manny!) bit like the Cambridge.... i've decided im going to keep going at WW and if i get to December and im still fat im going to give one of these diets a go to move the last stone or so.


----------



## swhattie

Wrin hun - you wouldnt be accepted for the Lipotrim anyway hun, you have to be over 30 BMI before the chemist will even think about accepting you on to it!

Its a fortune at £33 pund a week and its very tugging on the old will power - its good if you want to lose lots of weight fast!!


----------



## pem

I would just like to say that I am officially a FAT B*****D, been eating like a horse/pig etc etc etc, feel V.Stressed and do not have any willpower...refuse to weigh myself, start downregging in 17 days so will only be bloated like a balloon anyway and will hopefully get preggers and then be a fatty as well....aaaahhh got that off my chest now!

Congrats to all you losers!

em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya Pem  

Your IVF is getting near now you must be really excited!!! Hope Eddie is ok hun 

Em


----------



## MandMtb

How has everyone done this week? I'm sure you've all done fab! Let us know.

I am gutted as I put on another 1lb, I am going the wrong way lol! I am going down my ticker instead of up! (in fact I'm not even going to change it lol) And I was good this week, okay not strictly, but still better than I have been and back to the gym on two occassions.

We have friends over for dinner tonight, which I will enjoy, and we have tried to do a low fat menu, but after that I am going to have to go back to STRICT WW plan and exercise. I must have a loss next week.

Love S x


----------



## kelz2009

Dont look at me im so shamed lol i put 2 pound on this week, i blame the easter bunny lol x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ladies i didnt even weigh this week but according to my home scales its about 4-5pounds  

Maybe we'll have a list break this week so we dont end up suicidal


----------



## MandMtb

Well I thought I would weigh myself again today, and I had lost 3 pounds since yesterday   which can't be right, so now I am confused about what I weigh, guess I need some new scales!

I am assuming they will weigh me tomorrow at the clinic (so I will know for certain what I am) Or do they take your word in respect of weight?

Don't worry Kelz, Em and everyone else, a lil Easter break is fine. You have all done so wello you deserve it. 

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hows everyone doing this week im still stuffing my face


----------



## kelz2009

hi I have been good so far this week, i have to I  start my injections next week ahhhhhh


----------



## MandMtb

Been naughty as usual   

The Dr didnt weight me at consultation, which surprised me, he asked my weight and I said 13 stone, which I know is a few pounds less than I am.. and still slightly over a BMI of 30. But he didnt mention anything about it, so hopefully it wont stop us starting treatment next month, but I still want to loose the weight as I am sure a lower weight will assist concieving and I want to be healthier. I am thinking of doing slim fast for a week to kick start me.

S x x


----------



## kelz2009

hi every1, how have u all done this week. I have lost 3 1/2 pounds this week.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya 

Well done Kelz thats a fab loss!

I gained 2 pounds   so im taking drastic action and have cut my point by 5 points a day to kick start my weight lose this week so watch this space!

Hows everyone else been?

Em x


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Kelz  -  Well done excellant loss

Well I have lost 2lb this week but af due in next few days so will all be back on by next week, lol

Yeah LWC asked for my weight to be much lower before we started tx last time and that my bmi was below 30, but I am the same weight now as when I started tx last time, when I went in to start tx they never asked if had lost any weight or anything, I guess as we paying they still treated us anyhow, lol, but want to get it below 30 before starting this time, we have decided not to start til september now, so have more time to save and loose weight and also to go on hols in july too with Lou as it will be a long time before we can afford to go away again, so why not treat ourselves, lol.


Hope you are all doing well and havbing a lovely weekend!!

Maggie


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Kelz, you really are doing fab!

I have been good for 3 whole days!!!!!

S x


----------



## WildLife

Hello

Can I join?  I am between tx and have decided that before I try agaion I want to lose 1-2 stone.  I am about 2 stone overweight.  I wasn't when I started ttc, almost 4 years ago, but somehow I have got heavier and heavier.

Anyway, I am going to Various Voices (60 Gay choirs from around the world singing at the Royal Festival Hall ) but I get back on Monday and then Tuesday .... POW!  Diet.

I have signed up for Lipotrim.  I am a bit nervous about it as I am sure it will be hard but my weight is all I have left to aim at to help me to be a Mum.

Has anyone used Lipotrim?   I saw it on a board somewhere on FF.


----------



## swhattie

I am Wildlife! Iv been doing it almost 7 weeks now and Iv done it before!!

Anything you need to ask please do!


----------



## WildLife

Hiya

How hard is it?  Should I just try to sleep when I can so I don't pass out!    I don't want people to know so I will have the bar for lunch at work but I am told that the drinks are disgusting.  That true?

Oh and how quickly do you lose and how easy to keep off?  Oh and what are the lottery numbers for tonight?


----------



## swhattie

lol! I would not be sat on FF if I knew that!!

WARNING - WARNING - WARNING!!!

DO NOT EAT THE BARS!!!! They are so gross it is unreal - they are literally cardboard! The milkshakes are much much better - just have a flask and take em to work like that after you've mixed em and then they cant see what you've got!!

Its very hard TBH but with good willpower you will succeed!!

I lost about 15lb in the first week and about 7 lb a week after that!! Its ver effective!!!


----------



## summer_rain

Can I join this thread even though its my other half hoping to conceive?

I've got about 2 stone to lose - no specifics as too scared to stand on scales!  

I am an emotional eater and have had loads of stress over the last few weeks and as a result have piled on the pounds.  I am going to a hypnotherapist on friday in the hopes he can sort me out and get me back on track for good!


----------



## WildLife

Hi

socialchameleon - well I wanted to start last weekend but I have a big choir thing this weekend in London (come along and see 60 gay choirs from the whole world at the Southbank and Royal Festival Hall).  I am singing with my choir on Monday.  Anyway, because of that I decided I couldn't start until I got back.  If I lose 5lbs in the first week I will be pleased.

Will-power ... I had some once, before this TTC stuff.  I will get it back cos I am doing this to get my body fit again for next tx. 

summer_rain - I think you do whatever you need to.  Being an emotional eater is such a slippery slope.  I think most women are emotional eaters, it just depends how emotional they are!    I get really angry with myself and eat almost angrily, full knowing that it will achieve nothing but I do it anyway.  I will do the Lipotrim because I need it to be straight forward.  Good luck with the hypno.

xx


----------



## summer_rain

Thanks wildlife!

Believe me I can be _very_ emotional!!!


----------



## swhattie

I too am an emotional eater - in fact to be fair Im an all emotion eater!! I eat when Im bored, when Im not bored, when i just fancy something.... Thing is im not one of these who can just much on a carrot - I go the whole hog and have a Steak Bake from Greggs or Big Mac!! Thats why for me the lipo trim is best cos I just cant eat owt then!! 

I love choirs - there are no choirs to join round here except the Male Voice Choir and I dont think Id get in that!! If you do the Lipo(famine!) properly then you will p[robably lose more than 5lb but most of it is water to start with!


----------



## kelz2009

hiya every1 been 2 weigh in lost 2 pound this week. I started my injections yesterday and I have to inject two injections twice a day, its not as bad as I expected!!!                    
how have you all done this week?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya Kelz

Well done on the 2 pounds i lost 3 which is good! THANK GOD!!

So excited for you starting your injections keep us updated... when do you do your first IUI?

I went to the o2 arena yesterday to see pink and it was so so so amazing!! went with a group of lesbian girly mates... one of my friends invited a lesbian couple we didnt know and 5 mins before they arrive she tells me oh yeah by the way charlean is 8 months pregnant... which left me feeling a bit sad!! i found it really hard being sat next to her in the limo as i was so so envious... they are the first LGBT couple i have really spent time with who are pregnant.... although saying that after about a hour in the limo i found myself chatting to her and relaxed completely (could have been the champers by then thou lol) she told me they used the LWC so i picked her brain about them and then i found out they have standing tickets at pink and found myself offering them mine and DP's really good seats as i felt really bad knowing she would be stood up all night!! 

So we ended up standing which wasnt to bad and im really glad we did as on the way home she was very sick and we had to stop so god knows how she would of managed standing up from 6.30pm -11pm!! I dont think her partner really thought about it when she bought the tickets  

So yeah in the end it was nice to meet a couple who had used the LWC for tx.... even if i was really envious   

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

congrats on losing 3 pound thats fab  . I love pink she fab, I have her album in my car its gr8, Id love to see her live!!!!!! 
you will be in that ladies position soon,  pregnant. I work with someone whos pregnant and I find it really hard at times and then feel guilty for feeling like that,as I should be happy for them not jealous. 
I have af type pains today in both sides of ovaries, before I did injection this morning I got very emotional, even though i'm not afraid of the needles etc... dont know what came over me. I have to go to clinic Wednesday for scan not sure when i have iui.


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz and Em, well done on the weight loss!

Pink has had such good concert reviews, I really want to see her live now! Em, that was so kind of you to exchange seat tickets with the pregnant lady and her partner, it does seem strange they didnt have standing tickets in the first place!

Okay, after letting my weight creep back up to what it was, plus 1lb - 13 stone 6 pounds, I was really good last week and lost 5 lbs and am now 13 stone 1lb

I have not been good this weekend but not terribly bad either - I think Plus I walked up Bow Fell Mountain (which took 5 hours) so hopefully the eating and exrecises balances itself out and I can be good all week and have another loss *fingers crossed*.

S x


----------



## pem

had to pop on and say Em...you are one lovely person for offering up your seats like that!! Good karma HAS to be coming your way soon!


----------



## Steph29

Em - That was really good of you to give up your seats like that, we went to watch her in Manchester and could'nt imagine what it was like standing and being squashed with all those people,i  also could'nt imagine how hard it would be being PG. Concert was fab though but she didnt perform the bungee bit near the end for un known reasons which we were gutted about but still it was fab, we love pink.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls

Sorry not been online for a few days DP broke the USB wireless thingy and had to wait for a new one to arrive  

Well dont for the weight loss MandMtb!!  

Pink was amazing live even better than when i saw on a couple of years backon her last tour!

Em x


----------



## WildLife

Hi all

I just thought I'd pop on.  I am on day 2 of Lipotrim and so far I am jealous of the cat for having so much food and I am drinking the chicken soup which tastes like heaven!  I know, under normal conditions it would be vile (I have never liked chicken soup) but one sip and I was in heaven.

Yesterday wasn't so bad but I was a work so distracted.  Today I am very hungry so trying ot drink lots of peppermint tea.

Someone tell me it gets easier eh?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done u!! 

Let me know how you get on as may end up joining you on the Lipotrim band wagon!!


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone  

Is it ok if I join in? As some of you may have read, we have decided to start our IVF/egg-sharing asap instead of go on holiday (we can't wait!) Which means I now have not too long to lose some weight before starting treatment. I'm aiming to lose 1 stone, and anything more than that is a bonus! We've signed up to our local gym, where we are going to do a couple of exercise classes a week, go swimming and sweat it out in the gym! We both actually love going to the gym, so am looking forward to it!   I'm going to follow the Slimming World diet plan, as it's not faddy and pretty easy to follow without feeling too deprived! I really love food (both healthy and naughty!) and don't feel too restricted on this diet. I just want to make sure i'm being as healthy as possible to give the IVF/egg-sharing the best chance I can    

Well done to everyone for your weight losses so far! Keep up the good work  

Lots of love and babydust to all  

Pinktink (Amber) xxx


----------



## WildLife

Good luck Pinktink, I used to love the gym but as I got heavier I lost interest.  Maybe with 2 of you it will be easier to stay on track.  

I have a friend popping round soon with chocolate brownies ... a problem.  I can't think of any way of not eating one.  I really would rather not but she knows I love them and I don't want people to know I am doing Lipotrim until they can see the evidence.  she's a very bad dieter and has got bigger and bigger since I've known her.

Anyway, apart from that hitch I am day 2 of Lipotrim (cue the Geordie accent) 'Day 3 in the Lipotrim body'.  I feel fine, need to drink more... pause to drink water ... but am so motivated by the idea of getting into a new pair of jeans I bought a few weeks ago!

I spent the morning with my almost 4 year old 'god' son.  He's my ex's but we split up when she was 6 months pregnant.  I can't imagine how much love my own child will get, I am often overwhelmed with love for him!  People usually thunk he's mine when we go to the park and that feels nice but pathetically desperate.

Anyway!  A healthier body will make my baby's chances much better, so I just hope s/he is watching and waiting to make an entrance.  Anyone on here a singer?  You know Cabaret?  Each time I go for tx I sing 'Maybe this time, if I'm lucky I'll convince him/her to stay' etc I change the words but it feels good.

Sorry for the ramble - must go and have something to 'eat'.

Take care all. xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you   Yeah it definatly is easier having someone to go with, keeps you motivated, plus we actually have quite good fun when we go! God knows what i'll be like at the classes though, I have NO co-ordination at all! Will be the one at the back of the class trying to keep up with everybody else!!  

Oh no not brownies!!!! They are one of my weaknesses! So so yummy!!! Could you maybe say you've got an upset stomach so you are just having water till it goes or something as an excuse not to have one? Just an idea!

xxx


----------



## WildLife

Morning all

Summer_rain have you had your hypno yet?

socialchameleon - how has it gone?  I am day 4, I am so hungry when it gets to eating time that I even find the bars edible.    Day 1 I was good, day 2 I had a Jacobs creamcracker, day 3 a friend came round with a choc brownie that I ate it 2 sittings  .  Do now is day 4.  If I do eat a cream cracker in the evening (my teeth want to bite something), I will still lose weight eh?  I was sure when I showered that there was a fraction of a millimetre missing!  

The rest of you lovely ladies - keep it up.  I have my new jeans hanging over a chair in my room to remind me that getting into them will make me feel great, look great and be ready for next tx so my baby knows I mean it - no more waiting! 

I am off to Lewes (a place near me) to take photos.  Enjoy this slimming Sunday!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone, happy Sunday  

Wildlife, I might be wrong, but I think by eating food (crackers) you are stopping your body from entering ketosis, which is why you are so hungry, and will continue to be hungry if you do so? I don't know that much about VLCD so may well be wrong, just a thought. It may also stop you from losing as much weight as again, your body isn't in ketosis?  

Did well on Slimming World yesterday, had cereal and milk for brekkie then a mahossive jacket spud with beans and cheese for lunch and then quorn mince and loads of roasted veggies with gravy for tea. Need to try and drink more water though, I drink quite a lot but am trying to up it.   lol I think that smiley is actually alcohol..teehee.

Have a good day everyone  

xxx


----------



## WildLife

Hi

Pinktink - oh bugger!  You are probably right.  I will stop it right now and go into ketosis.  What's VLCD.  However - the food description was unkind!   Everything and everybody talks about food, TV, radio, books.

So I had another cracker today so I guess without the ketosis thingy it will get harder.  I had a leaflet from the chemist but lost it!  Back on the wagon. (looking for a halo icon ...) 

Good luck all - in everythign of course. xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning girls

well im truely off the wagon dont even know why i bother trying anymore... I gave WW a miss on thurs  as i knew i'd of gained   have got to go back and face the music and weight gain this week thou  

Thinking i may be due to try another diet done Slimming world and now WW maybe i'll try rosemary connelly or lighter life  

Em x


----------



## leoaimee

***** mum - just luring and think you are MEGA nice for giving up your seats!

well done on everyones weight loss!


----------



## WildLife

Aaah Em sorry.  It is hard to do it isn't it?  

I don't know what triggers you to eat, probably everything but maybe just daily targets will help?  I used to do WW years ago and it was fine, but decided to do something more draconian this time.  

Maybe try it once again though before going for something like Lightlife.  I think LL is very similar to what I am doing (Lipotrim) but more expensive.  I am doing this because I like a regimented method but I plan to only do this for a month or so (until I lose 1 and a half stone I think) but then I will probably do something like WW to keep me on track. 

I guess I'm telling you this cos I think WW does work.  I don't how much you want to lose but don't lose hope.


----------



## Pinktink

Wildlife - VLCD stands for very low calorie diet. You 'should' feel loads better once you enter ketosis, it's meant to stop the hunger pangs and give you a sense of well-being. 

Lesbo_mum - don't worry, everyone falls off the wagon at some point   that's just part of being human! If you are finding diets boring/hard to stick to, why not try eating three healthy meals a day and two 'not too naughty' snacks, and doing some exercise 3 times a week? That should produce just as good a result as WW/SW. 

xxx


----------



## WildLife

Hiya

I have just realised you guys are so young!   That means (for me of slightly more mature years and without a thyroid) that I would strongly advise WW to kick start you into better eating habits.  I know it's very difficult once you've slipped down the slope to climb up again but you have age and (I presume) an active metabolism to help you; not to mention a reason to try to keep focussed on (hard I know, and then you feel guilty so you think sod it, I can start again tomorrow).

One word of warning - don't think you have time.  A few years ago I was in my 20s, a few months ago my 30s and now ... eeeek!

Em - go for it, one day at a time and see how great it feels when you get to 2 ... 3 ... 7 and know you're feeling better and if you stick with WW you can show off at the weigh-in.

I would love to have a glass of wine and would probably kill for some sushi but I'll race you if that helps at all?  When not in tx this gives me a new focus. I will be weighed on Thursday, when do you go to WW?

Wildy xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi girls,

Aimee- thanks it didnt seem that bigger deal at the time but my legs were killing by the end!!!

Im going to give WW another try and really stick with it and also bump up the exercise.... weigh in is on Thursday!

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Had a really good diet day today... only had 15.5 points so far so might grab a snack in a min  

How everyone else doing?


----------



## WildLife

Hi Em

Well done but don't under do it.  I am doing well, no extras yesterday, none today.  Someone brought lots of cake to choir last night and I watched only. Then today someone brought chocolates and biscuits to work ... I ignored them (the chocs not the person who brought them)  

So all I have to do it get through tonight and tomorrow and see how much I've lost.  Probably quite a lot as it's the first week. You've lost loads haven't you?  I can't see from this page view.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya Wildlife,

im doing 20 points a day to kick start it again as had a bad 2 weeks.. normally on 24 points so nothing drastic.

I started out nearly 2 years ago at 19 stone and am currently 15 stone 4 ib's... still loads to go thou!!

Em x


----------



## WildLife

Wow Em - that is hard.  There is no way you can be good all the time for so long.  Big WELL DONE GIRL.


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks hun i must admit its yoyo'd a bit.. lost 2 stone put one back on kinda thing.. but now we are doing tx in November as we have cancelled our new york holiday i need to really concentrate again!!


----------



## Misspie

Howdy....


Well am struggling with the weight loss....I really need to concentrate on the exercise more as I think the weight might start to come off then.

Em, oh no you hols I'm still catching up on threads but how come you arent going?

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Lorna!!!

Thought you had left us as i aint spoke to you for a while lol

We have decided New York is just 2 expensive and if we go it could mean we have to hold off on tx... thinking of a smaller holiday first week in September to Zante or something.... if we do it it means we can start TX in November with the money we have saved.

Em x


----------



## Misspie

LMAO  

Certainly haven't left you all, you can't get rid of me that easily.

I try to keep updated by reading the site regular, but always get pulled away with work before I get chance to reply. It's been so busy of late and thing's haven't run to plan! 

Ohh shame about your holiday, but at least your not giving up totally and will still have something, but how exciting that you can start tx earlier!!!

L
xx


----------



## WildLife

Hello all

Em - I had my weigh-in.  Lost 8lbs.    Have a good weigh-in.


----------



## lesbo_mum

8 ibs wow that is amazing hun!! well done you!!!  

I havent been weighed yet thats being done tonight at 7pm.. i know im going to gained but not sure how much yet


----------



## WildLife

Hi

Fingers crossed it at least a 1lb off and no more than 1 on.  

I knew this week would be good because it's the first week.  It's from now on that's hard and I have already had almost 2 biscuits at work!

xx


----------



## WildLife

Anyone out there?  I am struggggggling today. We had someone leave the office and so I hav had about 8 Ritz biscuits and half small cake thing, oh and some peanuts.  Hellllp.

I need to go home where there is nothing more than cat food to tempt me.

Em - you ok?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Wildlife...

i stayed the same this week which is amazing!!

Everyone has bad days me more than others... dont worry just right today off and start a fresh tomorrow.

Em x


----------



## the2mummies

Hello again 

Been away for a while - hope everybody is getting on.

I am on day 6 of downregging - hooray.

Current weight stats

12 stone 8
bmi 27.9


----------



## WildLife

Hello

It was my birthday today and I fell off the diet wagon with a big bump (21 again - literally!) .  Now cross with myself but actually looking forward to dieting again.  I think that between tx it's something 'real' to do.

You kmnow, I don't know what down regging is.  As far as I know I've never done it, but good luck (if that's the right thing to say, it usually is on here).   Does it mean you are getting ready for tx?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Right im back properly on WW from tomorrow... enough is enough i have to shift this weight!!


----------



## WildLife

Well done, that's the spirit and all that.  I'm not hungry just bored!  I put 1lb on but given I ate a lot of cake I suppose that's not too bad.  Like you, Em, I am back on my programme from today. I just have to keep telling myself that every day is half a lb or so.

The hardest thing about Lipotrim is that you can't eat anything so socialising is tricky.  I am goign to some friends this Friday and have a dinner party next Friday so I have no choice but to break it.  I will try to be gentle with it!

Byeeee


----------



## nismat

WildLife said:


> You kmnow, I don't know what down regging is. As far as I know I've never done it, but good luck (if that's the right thing to say, it usually is on here).  Does it mean you are getting ready for tx?


Wildlife, if you've done ICSI 3 times then it's likely that you have down-regged! It's the phase of putting your body into fake menopause before starting stimming hormone injections. If you've started taking a drug on about day 21 of your previous cycle to starting stimms, then that's down-regging (can be either injections or a nasal spray). However, if you've only done short protocol where you start stimms as soon as you get your period (and then have another extra drug to prevent premature ovulation), then you won't have down-regged first


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im on count down on going back to weight watchers in 5 hours  

I have made the girls at work laugh though i have a pic of kelly brook on my desk (i love her lol) and have stuck a cut out of my face over hers and written in bold letters under neath.. MUST GET THIN!! STOP EATING JUNK!!


----------



## Pinktink

Em that made me laugh so much!   Love it! Kelly Brook is fab   Good luck at WW hun, sure you'll be fine 

Bourn Hall phoned me this week and have asked me to lose a stone before my first appointment. So am now on a weight losing mission! Went to see the GP for some support with losing weight and he has prescribed me some orlistat tablets (like alli, but twice the dose) they basically mean you can't eat anything high in fat - which is working well and keeping me on the straight and narrow! We've also started at the gym, and went to aqau aerobics yesterday - and OMG I am soooo sore today! XXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pinktink!

I have been tempted by those Alli tablets.. was it hard to get your GP to prescribe the orlistat tablets?

a guy at work who is a personal trainer has done me a diet plan to try he reckons i'll lose 10 pound a week on it... its look very hard but i may give it a try lol:

Wk 1 -

Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday - NO CARB DAYS

Breakfast -

1 poached/boiled egg

Multivitamin

(If you are on a monthly cycle I would take an additional Iron tablet to keep your iron topped up) BLACK COFFEE (No Milk or Sugar) -Put a pinch of cinnamon in this Handfull of Brazil nuts or Almonds

Mid Morning Snack -

Half tin of Tuna in brine

A few Brazil nuts

Spoonful of Flaxseed/Linsead Oil (You can pick this up from Holland & Barratts,GNC,Boots etc)

Lunch -

80g in weight of either Chicken, Turkey or Steak Brocoli Asparagus BLACK COFFEE or GREAN TEA - Have a pinch of nutmeg in this

Mid Afternoon Snack -

80g Chicken or Turkey

Brocoli

Carrots

Runner Beans

Lentils

EVENING MEAL -

Any vegetables

Mince meat, steak or WHITE FISH (Cod and even salmon)

========================================================

Tuesday,Thursday,Saturday - Low Carb Days

Breakfast -

2x piece of either brown/wholemeal or seaded bread (I would recommend seaded bread) 1x poached egg 1x rasher of bacon (Smoked or unsmoked) - you don't have to it this if you don't want to but the salts and fats will help curb food craving BLACK COFFEE Multi-vitamin Piece of Melon or Banana, or some pineapple

Mid Morning Snack -

Half tin of Tuna in brine

Salad i.e. Mix of lettice, red, yellow and/or green peppers, cucumber, tomato A dash of vinegarette Apple

LUNCH -

80g Turkey

Carrot sticks

Asparagus

Spoonful of Flaxseed/Linsead oil

Banana or strawberries or blueberries

Mid Afternoon Snack -

Brazil Nuts

GREEN TEA

Clementine or orange

EVENING MEAL -

White Fish or Mince meat or Turkey

ANY VEGETABLES

Any Fruit you want

=====================================================================================================================================================

Wk 2 -

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesay - NO CARB DAYS

Breakfast -

1 poached/boiled egg

Multivitamin

(If you are on a monthly cycle I would take an additional Iron tablet to keep your iron topped up) BLACK COFFEE (No Milk or Sugar) -pinch of cinamon Handfull of Brazil nuts or Almonds

Mid Morning Snack -

Half tin of Tuna in brine

A few Brazil nuts

Spoonful of Flaxseed/Linsead Oil (You can pick this up from Holland & Barratts,GNC,Boots etc)

Lunch -

80g in weight of either Chicken, Turkey or Steak Brocoli Asparagus BLACK COFFEE or GREAN TEA -pinch of nutmeg

Mid Afternoon Snack -

80g Chicken or Turkey

Brocoli

Carrots

Runner Beans

Lentils

EVENING MEAL -

Any vegetables

Mince meat, steak or WHITE FISH (Cod and even salmon)

========================================================

Thursday, Friday, Sunday - Low Carb Days - SATURDAYS WILL BE YOUR DAY OFF THE DIET BUT BE SENSIBLE!!!

Breakfast -

2x piece of either brown/wholemeal or seaded bread (I would recommend seaded bread) 1x poached egg 1x rasher of bacon (Smoked or unsmoked) - you don't have to it this if you don't want to but the salts and fats will help curb food craving BLACK COFFEE Multi-vitamin Piece of Melon or Banana, or some pineapple

Mid Morning Snack -

Half tin of Tuna in brine

Salad i.e. Mix of lettice, red, yellow and/or green peppers, cucumber, tomato A dash of vinegarette Apple

LUNCH -

80g Turkey

Carrot sticks

Asparagus

Spoonful of Flaxseed/Linsead oil

Banana or strawberries or blueberries

Mid Afternoon Snack -

Brazil Nuts

GREEN TEA

Clementine or orange

EVENING MEAL -

White Fish or Mince meat or Turkey

ANY VEGETABLES

Any Fruit you want

======================================================================================================================

Ok here is an outline of why I want you to do it this way.

Firstly, Green tea and black coffee is a great antioxidant and will speed up your metabolic rate and help you burn fat as energy.

Cinamon will help balance your cholesterol levels Nutmeg will help clense blood and in turn helps pass nutrients around the body more effectively

IT IS VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU DRINK PLENTY OF FLUID I.E. ATLEAST A PINT OF WATER WITH EACH MEAL IF NOT MORE.

The regular eating will keep your body burning the food. The longer you leave the meals apart the more your body tries to hold on and store the foods as energy, resulting in a slower metabolic rate.

The fruit is a carb but its high glycemic so will burn quickly as energy instead of storing as fat.

The vegetables are carbs also but very low and they are fibrous so help with absorbsion etc. They also catalyse the breakdown of proteins.

You did wk one the followed by wk 2 then that will be a good starting point. If you feel comfortable with wk 2 at the end of that week then repeat that for a 3rd week and possibly a 4th wk.

I will send you a little training regime also a little later!!

Any questions then just shout!

Ryan 

'll let you know how it goes i think im gonna do WW again this week then try this and if it works do it for a couple more weeks but keep going to WW weigh ins and then go back to WW once i've lost a stone ish.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

No it wasn't at all, our GP is FAB! He just said, yep no problem! He's the one that is doing all our bloods for free for us too   I love orlistat! You just take three a day, one with each meal, and you can't have more than 15g of fat per meal, and no snacks expect fruit or veggies. It's so easy and i've lost 7lb since last week - result! Def go ask your GP about it if you're interested. Don't pay for alli from the pharmacy, it's only half the dose of orlistat, and it costs LOADS! xxx


----------



## Pinktink

p.s the plan doesn't actually look too bad hun, good luck with it! xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

well i gained 1 pound which aint bad as i've stuffed my face for 3 weeks solid lol


----------



## Pinktink

That's fab then! You'll easily lose that in a week  xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

i hope so im going to up my exercise again and keep with WW for now and once im back from holiday in september i may either try my mates diet i mentioned below or i'll go to the dr and try those tablets... if you dont mind me asking if you lose this stone what will your BMI be?


----------



## Pinktink

That's fine hun, ask away!   Bourn Hall says they like your BMI to be 30, my BMI is 30.9 at the moment. They phoned me the other day and said they want me to get to 14stone, i'm 15 at the moment (5''9 tall) which will put me at a BMI of about 28, they said they'd like me to get as close to 13stone 7lb as I can. I think ill be able to get to 14s in the next month, and then will just keep losing as much as I can to get as near to 13.7 as possible. I'm more than happy to do this as I know it will improve our chances and is much healthier for the IVF and being pregnant with an unhealthy BMI isn't great xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

eek... my BMI is still really high then at 34 point something!! Im only 5ft 6 and 15stone 5!

I'd love to get to about 13stone which is what my ticker is heading for but dunno if i can do it... losing weight is so hard


----------



## Pinktink

You can do it hun, just keep focused in your mind what you're doing it for. I know it's hard but it is do-able. Just take it half a stone at a time, rather than the whole lot, then it doesn't seem so daunting.   You can always moan to me anytime about it  and just think, when we're pregnant we can eat cakes again! xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya ladies

hows everyone this fine bank holiday weekend  

I feel this weekend is a good diet weekend lots of salad and water!

Also done the garden and put a shed up... although i didnt actually put the shed up DP's brothers did i just watched and made cups of tea but i did help paint it  

Em x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi, just want to pop on to say I am still reading this board - and wishing everyone lots of motivation to loose weight...but am staying quiet untill I get back into the zone...instead of keep saying I will....


----------



## Misspie

How everyones weight lose going?

Mine has been pants, I just can't loose weight! 

Am off to the gym tomorrow morning 7am!!!! This is a first for me, may I tell you. LOL

I love my bed, start work at 8.45 and have a 20min journey in. Don't normally get up till gone 8am!! LMAO

have been gardening all weekend, and taking anger out on some trees. Eating salads and drinking lots (beer though)

We have a fridge full of salad and veggies, not potatoes or carbs. And plenty of fresh meat and fish that we had to freeze. So just need the exercise to follow.

Dp is a bit down at mo due to family, so I struggle to motive myself as she just wants to sit in front of tv! I would love to join boxercise or yoga class but don't have the guts to go alone as is a first for me!

I think we should start a tally of what we have all been upto exercise as well as fod, to see where we been going wrong maybe and can help each other with a bit more motivation! Any ideas or tips, I don't mind keeping track of it and we can report back when Em send out the weights and stats etc!

Just a thought

L

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo the weights and stats list im cr*p aint done it for ages   must start it up again!!

I want to do yoga, Body pump or fitball but i dont have anyone  to go with... although i think i can talk someone at work into it!! Im so lazy should go to the gym as i have a free membership to a really good gym in Chichester through my work so i have no excuse!!! 

Im going to aqua arobics tomorrow night with DP.

Em x


----------



## Misspie

I made the gym, for 7.01 this morning, done a 30min work out which was enough for that time of the morning. Especially as my AF arrived yesterday and I didn't sleep well last night. I think I was lucky to get 4hrs. plus Katie woke me up as I was talking so loudly I woke her too...she was worreid there was something wrong!

I think that its all the stress with the dw's family thats causing me to have sleepless nights. It hurts me just as much, and they aren't even my family!!!

I said I would go back to gym tomorrow and Thursday, the girl was really nice and trying to get me motivated. I need to try and find a class to go to as the gym does get a bit boring!

Also ate a banana and bran flakes for brekkie, so far so good I've ate everyday for a week breakfast.

How you all going so far today?

xxx


----------



## WildLife

Em and Misspie

I have been silent for a week as I have been a bit up and down on the diet front. I had a wedding (CP type) that was work as well as a friend's (I am a Photographer) and the sausage rolls were screaming at me to be eaten  

I was weighed today and have lost 3lbs which is fine and dandy.  I tend to work in 3 and 4 lbs slots in my head, to build up to half a stone.  So that's 11llbs in 3 weeks which is a healthy trend (no one has noticed yet but my jeans look silly which is just great.   )

Misspie, when I used to do the gym a lot I used to take an audio book on my iPod.  It makes the time fly by but they can be expensive.  The library does them for £3 a week or something so you can download etc, or maybe a pod cast?  That might help.  

I have friends coming for dinner tomorrow and then 2 more dinner parties next week.  I usually do 1 every 5 or 6 weeks as I love cooking and like to mix friends from different social circles up (in Brighton they usually know each other or know someone who knows each of them) but cos of my diet haven't done one for a while.  So now the challenge is to have much smaller portions without anyone noticing (ok I don't care of they notice, the real challnge is actually not serving myself a normal portion).

Work is the hardest as we always have cakes & biscuits but I am feeling good about the loss so far and that spurs me on.  I think maybe Lipotrim is easier in some ways and harder in others; I am supposed to have absolutely nothing else at all so that means no working out what to eat etc.  I break it most days very slightly, mainly out of sheer boredom.  But as long as I lose at least 3lbs a week I am very happy.

Sounds to me Em like you should ask your GP like Misspie.  If you do the Orlistat and WW together your clothes will hanging off you in no time.  

Sorry this is so long ... have a great day.  Head for bed happy if not a little hungry - I like that feeling, makes me feel strong.


----------



## Misspie

Hi Wild, 

Nice to catch up again....you are doing fantastic, what are you doing to acheive this. i weighed myself today and only made it back down to 12st 7llb after putting on quite a bit lately.
Though i think AF is to blame a bit for this, as its been 46 days since last one!

Would love to be at one of your dinner parties they sound fab - I love cooking and doing all things posh, but we really don't have any friends in the same boat as us! So can't wait to meet some of you, hoping to build more friendships.

Gym - hmmmm was suppose to go back yesterday and this mroning, and couldn't get myself out of bed......i've decided i'm not amorning person adn need to focus on doing exercise after work.! 

Breakfast was a bowl of bran flakes, banana  and lunch a salad with fat free dressing and prawns. I did have a cup of decaff coffee, which is where I have cut out all milk except breakfast.
Dinner last night consisted of roasted veggies and a chicken breast, though the chicken breast was covered in cheese. naughty, but you have to have something when you aren't eating any carbs. Also ate some nuts and raisiens in the evening but that was it.

So far today, breakfast same as yesterday, and lunch 2 ornages as been so busy on the phone to mother in law trying to intervene......not sure if good idea, not sure what wiffy gonna say when she finds out but arranged for them and her bro and fiance to come up to have it all out in open so we can get on with life and forget allt his rubbish and move on. Or if we really cant we all need to agree to go our seperate ways, to stop the hurt!

I think i might try and do an exercise video tonight - Devina, not sure depends on Katie, as she really does dictat things at mo with her feelings and I don't want to upset her anymore just support her.

The audi pod casts/storys are a great idea....this might be a fantastic thing for me to try and do. 

Em, would recommend you go to the doctors to give you a kick re gym or ww. but I have been a little dissapointed that they are dictated on times, lik e7am slot nothing for the normal 9-5 working person! Well up here they aren't!

L
xx


----------



## WildLife

Hi

Well just to make you all salvate, I am cooking:
Starter: Brie, honey & Fig tarlets.  
Main: saffron rice wrapped in salmon and pancetta 
Dessert: Queen of puddings 
No cheese cos I will only eat what is left over.  I will do doggie bags for anything left over (unless I can freeze the salmon as it was £20!).

The knowledge that I will be eating this lot tomorrow is driving me on to be very very good today.  The friends I have round are from varied backgrounds and I invite people I only just know but like, it's a really good way to get to know people.  You could do that, people are really flattered.

I hope whatever it is with your wifey and her clan is sorted; it sounds bad.


----------



## MandMtb

OK ladies....I need your help!

Now we are officially on a tx cycle (and I have left it this late to loose weight  )...I need to work really hard in about the next 2 weeks (hopefully before tx) to loose as much as I can. 

I also aim to eat healthily and sensibly and do low key exercises (walking and swimming) on 2WW to try and keep on top of it without risking anything. 

This is the kick up the *** I have needed! Why oh why did I leave it so late?! 

S x x x


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck  

The good news is that as it's getting warmer it's easier to eat healthy food, there's loads of yummy fruit and salads in the supermarkets, i've been filling myself up with those!  

Swimming and walking sounds fab and they both burn up lots of calories too  

Wildlife - that food sounds lush!!!! 

I have lost 8lb this week so am very happy! BMI is 30 now, fingers crossed next week i'll be under 30 - woop! Going to lose as much as possible before (  getting pregnant) xxx


----------



## jo36

Think its about time I joined this thread!!! I've put on so much weight since being away and I'm determined to shift some of it before treatment starts again for us. Probably left it a bit late but its very hard to be good when you've been away! In fact I should have tried to lose lots before our CP but the more I thought about it the more I ate rubbish!!!!   Anyway, for the stats, I'm 5ft 5" and weigh in at the mo 13 st - eek! I think that puts my BMI at 30.3, if I've worked it out right!

DW and I have tried this week to be good. Up every morning early, except today, for a bike ride or walk before work. Trying to lay off the wine, but always my downfall! Only had one drinkless night this week! Not good. And we're trying to make our portion sizes smaller as they seem to have crept up to quite gastronomic sizes!!    

Any advice greatly accepted. I'm an ex-WW gold member but am trying to do it alone to save the pennies!

Jo x


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for your kind words of support Pinktink - Well done for your weight loss, how did you manage 8lb in 1 week?! That is amazing!

Welcome to the weight loss thread jo! 

Well I have had a really good day today...been good so far, but friend at work brought me some Turkish Delight back of her hols, I am trying hard to resist not tucking into them! 

S x


----------



## WildLife

Hi Jo36 and all.  How are we all getting on?  I am doing ok to badly.  I am fine if I don't have naughty things in front of me, but when they are ...  

Good luck all.


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you!! I tend to lose lots of weight when I first start dieting, normally around a stone the first month, then it slows down. I'm eating a low fat diet, am on xenical (weight loss drug prescribed by GP) and swimming and gymming it! I've got my BMI to 30 now so can egg-share   but would like to lose another stone. 

I've not been too strict today as i've had a really bad tummy, think I might have a stomach bug   will get back to being 100% tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok   xxx


----------



## MandMtb

How are you all doing?

I have only managed to get to the gym once this week, due to being busy at work, but been fairly good food wise...am sat here eating my salad when the rest of the office have chips!   I am trying to hold out till I weigh myself Mon...then will have a treat day I think at Alton Towers and start again Tue!

x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hiya

Well i packed WW in and have gone back to SW which i did before WW and lost most of my weight on. Im on day 1 with SW and its going ok i've just had some cous cous and everyone is eatting cakes and that at work which i tuck into some strawberrys!

Em x


----------



## MandMtb

Ok I had a really good week and lost 3lb...but then I have blown it this weekend and am sure I have put it all back on, why oh why cant I be good all the time?!


----------



## Pinktink

Mtandb - don't be so hard on yourself!  as long as you are good 80% of the time, you can have treats the other 20%. Don't dwell on it, tomorrow is a new day  , no-one is perfect all the time! xxx


----------



## Misspie

Right ladies, we've lost forcus on this thread recently. Thought I would start us off again!!

On a selfish note  I have my appointment 1 week today, and need to be shown I've at least tried and that I'am eating healthy. We had a HUGE relapse at the weekend....fish and chips Friday, burger king saturday and dominos Sunday!!!  Haven't been that bad for years....so thought I would start the day I want to go on...so I'm going to list everything I do and eat on here in order to get some lovely support from you ladies and also to prove to myself what I'm doing and not hide anything..

So far today

*Breakfast/AM*
Punnet Strawberries
1x Glass of Water
Cup of Lemon & Ginger Fruit Tea
Cup of Decaff Coffee (Milky)

*Lunch/Afternoon*
2x Toasted Wholemeal Pitta's with Half Can Weight Watchers Baked Beans (which by the way I absolutly hate)
Cup of Lemon & Ginger Fruit Tea
1x Glass of Water
1x Banana

Evening/PM

Waitrose dressed Chicken in Ceaser and Cheese, served on a bed of, small chicli pasta with lettuce and asparagus.

Was still hungry so had, a few handfuls of mixed nuts and raisens
Fruit Tea and 2 pints of water

I don't think I done that bad!

Will be back later to add on if I drink or eat anymore before I leave work!!!

Hoping to go for a bike ride tonight, but think that might be thrown out the window as we need to go shopping, hence the takeaways at the weekend!

Lorna
xx


----------



## Misspie

Come on girls, join in!!!

Well so far today, I have had:-

*Breakfast/AM*
1x Banana
1x Apple
Cup of Lemon & Ginger Fruit Tea
Pint of Orange Squash
Cup of Decaff Coffee

*Lunch/Afternoon* (Just about to have)
2x Toasted Wholemeal Pitta's with Half Can Weight Watchers Baked Beans (they need eating, but am coming round to the beans....maybe need something to brighten them up a bit though)
Pint of Orange Squash
1x Orange

Phew.......................

*Dinner/LPM*
Consisted of following......................
2 x Small homemade beefburgers (no buns and only wholemeal flour to bind, no egg)
On bed of lettuce, and handful of chili pasta
Though I did have a few relishes on the burger....and a piece of sliced cheese
2x Pints Water
Then I got hungry after we came back from shopping, while my beloved was sat scoffing 2 pieces of toast, i had...3 slightly larger slices of cucumber, 3 baby toms, 3 mushrooms and a 2xhandfull of freshly pealed peas from the pod

How exciting hey?!!?


----------



## lesbo_mum

i dare not join in lol im eatting like a horse at the moment  

Im due for weigh in on Thursday i suspect another gain.. i gained 0.5 of a pound last week.

Im starting a fresh on Thursday!


----------



## nismat

I didn't join this thread earlier, but I really need some inspiration to get me back on track to losing weight. I lost a stone of my pre-pregnancy weight in the first year, but the second stone of it has proved extremely stubborn (or rather I can't be sufficiently bothered! I've lost/put on the same 7lb several times over). However, while doing the recent IVF and since, I've been stuffing my face silly, and am feeling really unhealthy and blobby. And I'm dreadful at picking at Toby's leftovers  I desperately need to get back in "the zone", my clothes are all getting rather tight! 
I've done WW in the past and it's worked for me, but I'm so used to doing it that I get v lazy about properly tracking Points, even though I know that is what I need to do. And I really should know what I'm doing as I've written 6 cookery books for WW!!

I didn't snack yesterday (first time in ages!), although I also didn't track properly. But I ate:
Breakfast: Porridge w syrup (usually 4pts worth)
Mid-morning: 1 apple, a few strawberries 
Lunch: gnocchi w tomato and bacon, plus some broccoli (I know this is 6.5pts, as it's a recipe from my next WW book)
A peach
Dinner: Vegetable pad Thai (5pts from new book)
Strawberries with a bit of honey and some cinnamon apple yogurt (haven't pointed the yogurt yet) 
So, I reckon that I was within my points allowance, and I ate/picked so much less than normal. I even stopped myself from picking at garlic bread at kids' tea round at my friend's, which takes some willpower!  Oh, just remembered, I did also have 4 Maltesers after dinner 

So far today: 
Breakfast: bowl of branflakes/home-made granola (not pointed it yet), plus a chopped peach and a few strawberries.
No mid-morning snack, even after stressful consultation at clinic when I would normall comfort eat! 
Lunch will be 0pt soup with a pitta bread (2 1/2pts), plus some fruit and/or yogurt. 
Dinner tonight will be Caribbean chicken casserole (again from new book ) at 4 pts, plus plenty of green veg. Fruit and/or yogurt for pud.
I added in a thin slice of ham in my pitta bread, plus a sprinkling of grated cheese on the soup. A peach and some cherries for lunchtime pud. 2 WW choc cookies (1 1/2pts) mid-afternoon. Didn't actually bother with pud after dinner, but did have another 3 Maltesers... not exactly too bad!


----------



## pem

Hey nismat - i'd like to bet i've got a few of your WW cookery books!!


----------



## Misspie

Wow Nismat, Sounds as if you couldn't be more pre-pared for the whole loosing weight rubbish!! 

Problem is, we all know what we have to do it's the motivation and very much lack of it that doesn't help. Plus being able to resist temptation.!!!

I can truely understanding you nibbling on Toby's leftovers, when we looked after the godchildren, I done the same! lol

Your doing well so far, you got to keep it up and just do like I do, when the biscuits go round the office about 3 times a day, don't even look up and say NO!! It's hard but i'm trying to think of the reasons behin d loosing weight.

The thing I need to tackle is EXERCISE, this one is a killer for me.....mind you Monday we did go for an hours bike ride around the village, and poor DW wasn't impressed with the saddle sor afterwards!! LMAO

So far today...

*Breakfast/AM*
Pint of lemon Fruit/Tea (Large Mug)
Pint of Ornage Squash (no added sugar always LMAO)
1x Banana
1xApple
(Didn't get up in time to have my Bran Flakes....woke up at 8.15 and needed to leave for work a 8.25 DOH)

xxx


----------



## Misspie

I NEED TO LOOSE WEIGHT!!!

I still weigh 12st 7llb

   

I need to   the weight off me!

Anything you ladies can suggest? I did eat a few bad things this weekend and then ate healthy inbetween which made me maintain my weight. But I really can't shift this now and it's depressing!

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh hun dont get down hearted!  

I have neglected this thread for a few weeks as i have been so naughty i skipped SW last week cause i knew i'd gain... but i have to go back on Thursday and face the music!


----------



## WildLife

Hello all

I've not been around as I have been in hospital for major eye sugery. That was just over 3 weeks ago and I can almost see again.  I had to do it between tx.

Anyway, I started my diet again yesterday.  I had lost 1 stone but put 4 lbs back on over the last week of my recovery.  Of course, as soon as I start a diet I have a party to go to with cakes, BBQ, alcohol etc.  

It feels so good having lost the weight earlier that I am using that and the knowledge that this is for my baby, to keep me going.  Brighton Pride is in a month and I want to be trim for that as I am taking the photos at the Women's Performance tent.  Come along all ye!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Wildlife

Hope your feeling better..

I too need to get back on the diet wagon but i just cant seem to do it at the moment which is so annoying!!

We are going to Brighton pride so may well see you there   We havent been for a few years but really fancy it this year just for a potter about and to watch the parade etc.

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Right im dragging this thread back to life i need to get back on the diet wagon and will be from Tuesday!

Anyone with me  

Going back to tx plan A using the clinic now DP and me have def 100% made our mind up neither of us honestly enjoyed the AI at home which we actually thought we would... also at least with the clinic at least we know the spermies are going right up there  


Em x


----------



## Pinktink

I'm with you Em  I'm back on the wagon too! Have put on 3lb after eating too many M&S biscuits   

That sounds like a good plan about going back to the clinic if DIY @ home isn't right for you   sure you'll get your BFP in no time xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo m&s biscuits there all butter reduced fat cookies are the best!!  

Im gonna stop freaking out about having a baby and just relax and when the time is right it will happen for us no good forcing it like i have been


----------



## Pisces34

Hi everyone

At the moment, the only thing I do know about TTC is that I am definitely a tad overweight so this thread could be inspirational.  

Just starting out with the research before TTC, but I did read about BMI being a pivotal point for treatment


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pisces34!

My BMI is way to high 35.5 although my clinic will treat me still i really need to lose some weight so im doing WW at the moment.. but my weight is still going up i just cant seem to stick to it.

When are you thinking of starting TTC? Tell us a bit about yourself.

Em x


----------



## Pisces34

Hi Em

At the moment TTC still seems some time offf.  However, this is just as well since according to alot of the stats to become an egg sharer the BMI needs to go down.  I am currently around 32 ish, but according to weight and height I need to loose around 20lbs to get below 30.

In terms of TTC, next year is the target without taking into account waiting lists or any other TTC possible issues which could delay things.  We would like to have a child within the next two years but easier said than done, especially if weight loss has anything to do with it!  

At the moment trying to do as much pre clinic testing via NHS and ofcourse the weight loss in preparation but I love food and I love wine!  Its very hard!!

Weigh day for me is Monday....  it has not been a good week so far!

Hoping you have had better progress with your diet this week!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pisces

Weight lose this week has gone out the window... i go on holiday in 3 days and am already in holiday mode.. i hate to think how much i weigh now!! 

Im going to change my WW group from a Thursday night at 7pm to a sunday morning at 10am... i think i'll be more inclinded to stay for the meetings if i dont want to rush off for dinner  

Re the egg share thing where abouts r u on the map? Nurture in Nottingham does egg share and does BMI up to 35 for egg sharing donors! One of the other girls did egg sharing there Lisa and she got a BFP and is about 9wks gone now i think.. we were going to use them but its a bit far for us.

Em x


----------



## willow79

Hi Em

We have our next appointment on 28th sept, i also need to lose quite alot of weight plese tell me how i can join ur ticker and weight loss scheme


----------



## Pisces34

Hi Willow
I am not sure how to do the ticker thing either but I want one too!  

I have been awful over the summer, so I havent weighed self religiously, but I have lost 3lbs over the last few weeks overall post holiday.

I am happy to loose only 1lb per week as long as the downwards trend continues.

Target is to loose between 23lbs (BMI 30uish) and 34lbs (BMI 28ish)

Let's see what next Monday brings... hopefully another lb or two....

If I can get the running shoes back in action maybe more!

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Pisces

If you click onto somebody elses ticker it will take you to the page where you can make them  

LL x


----------



## Damelottie

Wildlife - Are you getting on OK after your surgery?

LL x


----------



## welshginge

Good luck with the exercise Pisces! Are you a fan of swimming? I have been swimming since just before starting treatment & I'm seeing the benefits now - I have less wobble which is great! It works everything at the same time but I dont realise how much I've done til I get out but I dont ache, just feel like I've done a good workout.

I try to do a mile a week which in a 30 metre pool is 48 lengths but I go twice a week so 24 each time. I was superised how quickly I built up to that.


----------



## Pisces34

Thanks Ladylottie I now have visual evidence of my will power or lack thereof  

I love swimming Welshginge but it does tend to damage my hair if done too regularly.  With busy life playing havoc with my playing netball locally I have been introduced to running by my DP since I can squeeze it into my week here and there.  She barely breaks a sweat when when running with me as I puff along trying to keep up....

Who knows!  I may even manage to get London Marathon fit on this TTC journey!  

xx


----------



## Pepstar

Can I join this thread?  I have been doing slimmers world (although I must admit not properly sticking to it for the last month or so) since the beginning of the year and have managed to lose just over 1.5stone.  My bmi is now 28 but I am trying to lose as much as possible before starting our first treatment. Note to self, ice cream is NOT helping this goal  

Am planning to start doing pilates soon and getting back into swimming...


----------



## Pisces34

and so the eternal battle with fine wines and good continues.....  

Resistance is futile, but in the pursuit of greater good I have weighed in....  

Happy 2lb reduction this week.... but sooooooo much longer to go to have acceptable BMI

How is the Pilates and Swimming going Pepstar?  I am averaging a pitiful 1 very slow mile per week on the running front so am contemplating going back to play netball.... hmmm... not sure about that one....

Willow, Em - How is it going?

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Pisces..

Well i finally went back to WW yesterday and i've gained a stone since my last proper weigh in  

So im back on the wagon fully now hoping to shift nearly a stone before insem.

Em x


----------



## Pepstar

Well done on a 2lb loss Pisces  

How are you finding ww Em?  You aren't far off your first treatment are you?  Good luck with it  

Well we finally made it to our first pilates class tonight and we both really enjoyed it.  My back feels much better for it as well which can only be a good thing.  Am aiming to get into the pool at least once this week (slow and steady me  ).  Nothing like being on the home stretch to our first IUI to act as a motivator.  That being said we have about 6 or so weeks before the first one but we are headed on a couple of breaks in October so I expect to perhaps not lose as much as I want.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah im ok on WW so far so good.. although AF is due on Sunday (weigh in day) so will have mega water retention so prob wont end up losing any weight


----------



## Pisces34

Thanks Pepstar

I find life a bit hectic for weightwatchers but maybe when I reach an impass I may have to try it.  How long have you been using weightwatchers Em?  DO you think it's the main driver of weightloss?

I was literally screaming inside for Cadburys Twirl bar this afternoon sitting at my desk at work.

Does it get any easier?!!!  lol

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pisces,

I find it actually get harder to say no to chocolate etc lol

I've done WW on and off since Jan and lost just over a stone on it (which i put back on  ) but previous to WW i did SW and that was really good i lost about 3 and a half on it! 

The only reason i stopped slimming world is because i found it hard having to cook everything from scratch where as with WW i can eat there ready meals if im working a 12 hour shift.

Em x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Hows everyone doing?  HAvent been on this thread for a few months, but finally bit the bullet this eve and went back to fat club aka ww, really need to lose as much as possible in the next few months if we want to have our best chance at next treatment.  Anyhow hoping to hear good reports of weight loss all round, good luck to all!!

Speak soon

MAggie


----------



## Pinktink

Hey girlies

Thought i'd bump this thread up!

We went and joined slimming world last night as i'm on a mission to lose as much weight as possible before our IVF starts in Jan! Feel happy about going to get weighed each week as the fear of someone else weighing me and telling me i've put on weight will keep me on the diet! 

I'll be following the plan (as will Lynnie) and have cut out ALL the bad stuff, I really am going to try and be as healthy as possible. I don't want to be overweight and pregnant - and it improves our chances for the IVF, so will be keeping that in mind on the weak days! I really feel now that I should have lost weight before starting our last egg-share, so am going to do everything right this time  

Hope there's some more peeps out there trying to shift a few pounds to keep us company? xxx


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Hope your first week on sw goes ok amber and lynn -  you never know we may be cycle buddies as we hope to start in Jan!!

Well have been doing WW and it will be my 4th weigh in this monday, really chuffed with loss so far as in 3wks have lost 8.5lbs, hoping for bit more this wk, we invested in a wii and wii fit for our xmas pressie the other day which has been used every night, so fingers crossed that will help too.

Looking forward to hearing how you girls are doing, speak soon.

Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Maggie  

Thank-you  day one is done and we've done pretty well - eating loads of fruit and veggies and being as healthy as we can!

How's WW's going? Well done on your weight loss so far, that's great 

We're going to be doing loads of walking in the woods near our house and we also have the Davina power of 3 DVD - which looks so hard! Lol! 

That would be fab if we were cycle buddies!! I'm going to be starting the pill at the end of Dec. We're excited and feeling much happier about this cycle. 

Hope you and Emma and Lou are all ok    

Love Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## Pinktink

On day 3 of slimming world now, sticking to it religiously and have totally cut all the crap out. Went for a huge walk in the woods today so hopefully that will help a little! Keeping our cycle in mind is definatly keeping me very motivated! xxx


----------



## magsandemma

HI

Well done girls on your walking, I know what you mean about the motivation, I am actually 3lbs lighter now then when I started with tx last time, but so know my body couldnt cope with the extra weight gain as I had spd quite bad last time I couldnt work from about 24wks and was on crutches and cant really afford for that to happen again as have Lou now, so hoping the weight loss will help with that and also with the chances of it the tx too.  Much more motivated this time to lose weight than have been before, lol.

Keep it up everyone, have weigh in tomorrow morn so will update tomorrow night, dont feel like I have lost this week, dont know why tho as have exercised much more than any other week!!

Maggie


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck with your weigh in today   xxx


----------



## katena

Hey all...

I'm with you all on the weight loss. Im absolutley rubbish at dieting so im cheating to kick start my diet and im on 'lipotrim' for the first few weeks.

I lost 6.5 lbs in the first week...and this week ill weight in tomorrow. I dont think ive lost anything as i went out twice last week for something to eat as everyone in the world has decided to have a birthday or party right now!!!

I never realised just how much my weight can affect my cycles....after ive put on about 1 stone my periods have gone haywire 

Keep it up ladies!!!!

k


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Katena

Well done on losing 6.5, that's great! How are you finding lipotrim? Can you not eat any food while you do it? Good luck for your weigh in, hope it went/goes well!    

We get weighed in for the first time on Thursday - i'm really excited! We're trying so hard and have stuck to it 100% so should both see a good result! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

I'm glad this thread has become 'active' again, well done to everyone for getting motivated and the weight losses for those that have. Good luck *Pinktink* for your first weigh in 

DW and I will be joining you all from tomorrow ... as one of the factors for our BFN's may be my weight  I was already slightly above a BMI of 30 before treatment, and since it has cerpt up more and more (from comfort eating and lapse in exercise) - we are starting slimfast, to kick start ourselves. Will do this a week or two, and then go onto WW.

S x


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Well weigh in yesturday, and lost 1lb this weeek, did lots of exercise last week so was hoping for a bit more but still at least its off and not on, lol.

Katena  -  Wow on the 6.5lb in one week thats fab!

Pinktink  -    Sounds like you should have a good weigh in, well done for sticking to it so well.

MUst be off again get on the wii fit and do some exercise, lol!!

Good luck to all weigh ins tomorrow

Maggie
xx


----------



## newleaf

Hello All,

I am just now making my first consultation appointment but am trying to lose weight in advance of starting whatever procedure is right for us.

I have lost 44 lbs on Cambridge Diet so far and aim to lose another 18. I have no self control when it comes to food, so taking food out of the equation really works for me.

How is everyone getting on with their plans this week?

NewLeaf


----------



## pem

Wanna join...wanna join!!

Trying to lose weight for yet another bash at babymaking in March next year..put on 2 stone through the last IVF/mc....aaargghhh..

Doing WW and have lost 11lb so far in the last 3 weeks...

Massive congrats on the weight loss ladies, it's hard work isn't it??

newleaf - 44 lbs is amazing, bet you feel good....what is the cambridge diet....??

mags - wiifit is great isn't it??

Been spinning this am, it was soooo painful! We have a spinning bike at home so can be as fat redfaced and sweaty as i want!

pem x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone  

MandMtb - Good luck with slimfast and then WW, i'm sure you'll both do really well, TTC is a great motivation!

Mags and Emma  - well done on the loss!  

Newleaf - well done that is amazing!! 44lb you've done so well! I've tried cambridge and know how hard it is!

Pem - Well done on -11lb that's brilliant! xxx

What does everyone think about me putting a little chart on with all our losses each week? We don't have to put our actual weight, just what diet we're doing and how much we've lost? Just an idea xxx


----------



## newleaf

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

I would love a chart, would shame me into keeping going!  

The cambridge diet is a diet where all you have are soups/shakes and bars. It is tough at the begining but easier now.

You are all doing well. Losing weight is a B*! I love food way too much!

xx


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink, a chart would be great! Thanks for offering x


----------



## Pinktink

Woohoo! I will make the chart for everyone that wants to be on it!  It's our first weigh in tonight - scary! xxx


----------



## newleaf

Hello!

My start weigh today is 172 lbs. xx


----------



## pem

hiyah...

chart sounds great ...my start weight is 163lb  

Cambridge diet sounds tough, i like food too much!


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Pinktink a chart sounds fab, how did you get on with first weigh in?

Pem/Newleaf  welcome and good luck, pem thats a fab loss in 3wks!!!

Finding this week a chore just cant be bothered, but still been sticking to my points just not writing it down and that and I know i alwaeys do better when writing it all down, also have a night out tomorrow night and fancy a drink as havent been out for ages, lol.

Hope everyones week is going well!

Maggie
xx


----------



## pem

Hey Mags - Writing it down is the key i think, I do it online, buy the monthly pass for ww and then use the points and weight trackers...it's really useful and brilliant for looking up/working out points....it is a chore but worth it when you begin to see results. i lost so much in 3 wks because i have a lot to lose....LOL.

Done half hour hard spinning today and 1/2 hour yoga...better be bleedin worth it!

Cycling with the missus and the baba 2mw, then weigh in on sunday...going to Ikea on sun though.....how will i resist those meatballs!

Good luck with the weigh-ins and resisting foods everyone!!

Pinktink - how did the weigh in go??


pem x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone, it's lynn - how are you all doing. We will set up some sort of chart if it works with the ff board - if not we'll just make a list like the family list! We were both really happy this week, I lost 6lbs and amber lost 5.5lbs.  btw I am soooo not putting my starting weight on here!!  

Well done to everyone! 

xx


----------



## pem

Well done on that mahoosive weight loss!!


----------



## katena

Well..im struggling this week....

Birthdays...parties....why do they always come at once?

Only lost 1lb last week...and have probably put it back on now!!

Lynn...how did you both get those amazinggggggggg weight loss's...what diet are you doing and whats your secret!!

k


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Katena 

We are doing slimming world. It's so easy and you can eat LOADS! We've also been walking our dogs and going for long walks in the woods by our house. Nothing special really!  Just sticking to then plan, no cheating an doing a bit of exercise xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Well done Pinktink on the great weight loss!!

Good luck to you and everyone else on the continued weight loss.

S x


----------



## Damelottie

Please can I go on the list? 

None too pleased about going on a 'diet' but I'm just piling the weight on and need to get some control over it 

Can't decided between Weight Watchers and Slimming World. Any thoughts?


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done on all the weight loss's ladies!!

I really need to get back on it... im putting on weight and starting to look MASSIVE!!! Only i can sort this out... think im gonna try get back on the wagon this week and do the SW plan as i found that easy... im sick of stodge so could really do with some fruit and veg!!


----------



## newleaf

Pink that is a brilliant loss xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Katena 

Going to make the list tonight for everyone that wants to be on it!

We've decided to weigh ourselves at home now we have all the books and shizzle we need to do slimming world. We NEVER want to stay for the meeting again - it was PANTS! So don't feel it's worth paying £8 just to have some snooty old lady weigh us  

How's everyone getting on this week?x xxx


----------



## pem

I lost a massive .........................................................................0lb...........so not fair, but i did a massive amount of exercise and according to my super fit DP that will be why...still thoroughly narked though!

Still at it  though, still exercising....Wii Fit this avo while Edie naps!!

I do ww at home pinktink, it's easier and chepaer and you don't have to go to the cacka meetings!

Well done all you dieters...good luck with this week!!


----------



## Damelottie

I think I'm going to do SW at home too. Dear lord - I went to some meetings once. Sitting there being clapped by a load of fat women (including myself). I thought I'd gone to hell. I asked the women in charge for some tips regarding giving up smoking and not eating to compensate. She suggested putting carrot sticks in a *** packet. I never went back....................................


----------



## katena

I've lost a massive 1lb this week...ive stopped the scary lipotrim now...what with lots of meals/birthdays etc to go to it was just impossible.

I'm considering ww or sw....just dont know which one to do!!!

I think ww will be good if i can have quick and lazy meals...but people say you can eat more on sw!?  

I may go to 1 or 2 meetings...get all the books etc then sack it off and do it at home! Sod a group of strangers clapping me....

What do you all think....ww or sw?

k


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Katena  -  I have tried both and I find ww the easiest, if you like to be able to use ready meals etc which I do if on 12.5hr days, then I just bulk them up with veg or ww bread and leaves, lol, also ww does lots of different foods too, I just had an asda delivery and got ww sweet and sour sauces and korma with nan breads and even some pies and they are all wws!!

PInktink  -  I agree about the meetings I dont find them helpful at all, in fact I find them quite patronising with all the clapping and such, and why pay 5.25 a wk for someone to tell me Im fat, have given up on meetings now, just using wii fit for weigh in as it weighed me exactly same as ww anyhow!

Right must be off again, I just weighed in tonight and lost 2lb this week that puts me at 12.5lb lost in 5wks am so chuffed, altho not so keen on next wks as was naughty all weekend, lol, nevermind, was better is even if I only loose 1lb next wk that will still take me to a weight starting with 14st which havent been able to say for a very long time!!

Good luck all

Maggie
xx


----------



## Pepstar

This thread has come alive again  

Katena - I have also done both WW and SW and I think the success depends on what sort of lifestyle and person you are.  I lost quite a lot of weight on weightwatchers (this was back when I didn't cook a great deal) but put this gradually back on.  This time round I have done and continue to use the slimming world ethos (although I now cook a lot more than what I did before) and I am finding that I have lost a lot of weight (2 stone) and that I am maintaining this loss (except for an increase from our recent trip to Barcelona  ).

I agree with Pinktink and Maggie, the meetings were not at all useful for me and on both plans I have gone for one to get the initial info and then just done it by myself.  

Anyways I have been a bit slack since coming back from Barcelona and a few pounds have crept back on so I need to get back onto the plan again so that I can loose as much as possible before our first try.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pinktink

Totally agree with you all - the meeting's SUCK!! They're just so cringe-worthy!!!     I always find myself wanting to just burst out laughing at all the crap the people come out with - the putting carrots in a fab box is a prime example of this!!

There's always just us and a load of 60 something year old women who actually have no intention of losing weight but just go along for something to do on a monday night! 

We can make our own weigh in group on here!    

Promise will get the chart done asap xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi girlies,

Well im back on the SW plan.. going ok although had a few slip ups with the choccies but think thats because i've been home alone..

I've even managed to get this weeks password (Roast) to use the online site.. puh who needs the weigh in groups eh.. saving myself a fortune  

Em x


----------



## pem

Hey girls...

lost another 3lb this week (mon), phew.....would have been in a right moodyism if I didn't lose!

We should share some recipes...anyone got any good WW ones....am I a saddo I love cooking, made a WW korma last night, it was yum!

pem x


----------



## lesbo_mum

I have a recipe for a WW carmelised onion and mushroom lasagne... its cheese based as opposed to tomato... is yummy...


----------



## katena

So...feeling all enthusiastic i decided to go to a work out class tonight after work. I changed at work and went straight there....only to find out that its fully booked. And for any chances of getting in i'd have to be a member so i could pre book in advance!



How annoying!!!!!!!!!

k


----------



## Pepstar

How annoying indeed!

The name of the receipe sounds yummy lesbo_mum!

I haven't lost anything, in fact, I have gained but I know why - our Christmas parcel from my Mum n Dad arrived with lots of Aussie goodies (choccies and crisps) and we haven't been able to resist.  

Going to get back on the bandwagon from tomorrow!


----------



## pem

1lb for me this week....bah!

Lesbomum - that sounds well yummy....dya fancy sharing it 

I have a target to lose 2 stone by Early March next year ready for FET....not sure i will make it. Mind you. i haven't been that light for about 15 years.....    . DP will have a new wife!

Aussie goodies would ruin me.....cherry Choccy...mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Misspie

Hi girls.....

can I rejoin?!!?!?

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone!

How we all getting on?

I need a major kick up the **** with this weight loss!!

Am starting weight watchers at home tomorrow, have had a few days off while Lynnie has been unwell. Need to get back on it 100% from tomorrow with NO time off till Christmas! Have got to lose as much as I can before the IVF! House is now fully stocked with WW foodies and have my Davina workout DVD to do! Should be funny, I have the co-ordination of an elephant! 

Who's with me?

Lorna - of course you can join   

Pem - well done on your -1lb! I'm sure you could reach your target by March! 

Pepstar - ooooh aussie goodies, what did you get??

Katena - how's it going with you hun? Sorry the class was full.

Em - how are you gettin on hun?xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Ooooh Lynnie has just said to me about having a Christmas challenge? What do you all think? xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber im doing ok at work but it kinda goes out the window once home as cant be assed to cook.... thinking i may need a weekly weigh in for the kick up the backside! Thought you guys were doing SW Did you not get on with it?

Lorna- welcome to back!

So this week im going to get back on it and stick to it although i xmas meals coming out my ears from early dec so not sure how much im gonna lose before xmas...

Pem- well done on your 1ib i'll dig out that recipe later and post it.

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Em - yeah we were doing SW but soon got sick of eating pasta and potatoes ALL the time!   Feel like there's a little bit more choice on WW plus you can buy all the WW ready meals etc etc for when you don't want to cook! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah thats one thing it does get boring... i find i do SW for a bit then WW then go back to SW then go back to WW.. lol


----------



## Pinktink

Back on the wagon 100% today - hope everyone else has a good weekend  xxx


----------



## pem

You can really 'spice' a WW diet up if you buy a few of their cookbooks and cook from scratch say 5 nights out of 7...admittedly this is easy for me as I am a SAHM, but i cook in big batches and then freeze it in portions for two...it helps and stops you from cheating when you can't be assed to cook. I'm making Aubergine and lentil curry tonight and made some samosas yesterday to go with it...have friends round 2nite and they eat WW food without realising it.... 

I have 'on' the wagon for far too bloomin long...really fancy a good drink and a double decker!!!

Exercise also really helps me lose weight and also stops me from munchin cus i figure i put in all that effort on the bloomin spinning bike and i don't want to ruin myself....does feel good now that i can fit into a 14, all my clothes are a 10/12 though so i still have a loooooooong way to go!

Pinktink - funnily enough I have trouble concentrating when I'm watching Davina work out!!

good luck girls...

pem x


----------



## pem

How's y'all doing....

- 3lb for me this week....yippeeeee!!


----------



## katena

Well done Pem!!! Thats amazing!!

I fell off the wagon for the past few weeks. Were having our kitchen and bathroom refitted by the council and its a complete nightmare. I have no kitchen to talk of!!

I am back on the lipotrim - the cheaters diet!! Bar chrimbo meals/work parties which im hoping will be only 1 a week im hoping to lose as much weight as possible by Christmas.

It is really starting to get me down at the mo - i can see just how much its affecting my periods..and thus my chance to concieve.

So...im back on it...day 1 of hell in a milkshake - but its worth it!!!

I think a christmas challenge and a weigh in is a great idea - supporting from you all is great!!

k


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Have made a decision and are taking drastic action - we're going on the Cambridge diet. It's going to be a bit sucky but I can easily lose 2-3 stone if I do it until i'm (hopefully) pregnant. I've got to get my BMI down as low as I possibley can. It's about 31 at the moment which really isn't good enough for IVF. I feel i've got to do everything I can to give us the best chance possible. I also really don't want to be an overweight pregnant lady   it's not healthy for me or the baby. Weight watchers is fine but the weight losses are so small and I don't have a lot of time to lose.

We're starting either tomorrow ori Friday - will update with how it's going. xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber let me know how you get on as im also considering this in the new year (wanna get xmas out the way first) to give us a better chance... DP is really against it as she says its dangerous   Anyone have any thoughts on this? To be honest i know lots of girls who have done it and yes they gained all the weight again once they stopped but all i care about is losing enough to get pregnant!


----------



## katena

Is the Cambridge similar to lipotrim?? As in all milkshakes plus water and no extras?

I've started back on the lipotrim - im thinking of doing it up to Christmas as much as i can - bar Christmas parties etc.

Then eating over Christmas/NY and then back on the band wagon!

Its hard work - but in the 1st week you can lose 1/2 a stone or more! Then they say it levels out to around 2-4 lbs a week - which is still amazing!

On top of that ive got a excercise bike at home - so im hoping 15 mins a day of that will give an extra little boost!

I think outting the weight back on is a problem - but we'l be pregnant right? So we wont care!!!   

Good luck Amber/Em - let us know how you get on or what you decide to do!

kat


----------



## Misspie

Hi Ladies, 

I have never heard of this diet (will google it), but looking from a risk factor point of view, surely Em this isn't something you want to do just until your pregnant, as normally when you get pregnant you can gain anything upwards of 2st. Plus then if you were to pile n everything you lost, this could be a high risk factor for you and the baby. Surely a stable diet would work in much better proportions, allowing you to only put on the necessary at pregnancy! 

(Hope the above makes sense - it's early and I'm still half asleep sat here)


----------



## pem

Hey Girls...

Cambridge diet? Is this a carb free thingymebob or a milkyshakey horror....LOL.

Don't know if this helps but I have been 'dieting' for 7 weeks, using the WW plan and have lost 18lb in that time (2.5lb a week on average). I have simply cut out all refined sugars/carbs/alcohol and eat my points worth of fruit/veg/meats and fish/rice/pasta.....Boring I know but it is working. I am rarely hungry and feel fantastic in myself. I think the big thing for me is the exercise. I do 3 hours of low intensity spinning a week (heartrate between 150-160) walk pretty much everywhere and another 2 hours of treadmill (again 150-160). Exercise really really works and once you have lost it it STAYS off. I was proper fit and strong before Edie, exercised every day, rock climbing. big mountains, mountain biking etc and i was slim to match, pregnancy made me put on 2 stone and being at home with a poorly baba saw me put on another 1 1/2...one big mama let me tell you      . 

I can really understand why you want to lose the weight quickly to get pregnant (I am convinced it is my weight that made me mc again)  But I am one of those Like Em's partner who thinks it is not so good for you to follow drastic diets of any kind....only my opinion though...I am a big believer in less energy in + more energy out = weight off. It is tough though and i am lucky that my DP is supportive of me and is very fit herself ( she commutes to work on her bike in the RAIN...nutter!!).

Good luck with it all girls, no matter how you do it, losing weight is tough

Pem x


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah Camridge is the milk shake horrer thing... I only plan on doing it to lose enough weight untill pg then go on to SW to maintain a healthy diet. You cant do the camridge while on tx or pg as its not safe.


----------



## pem

Oh lesbomum, good luck with it, I admire anyone who can exist on milkshakes alone...one of our freinds did this and she lost about 7 stone...hell of a long time drinking milkshakes though...keep us posted!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Well..all I can say as far as the cambridge diet is - DON'T DO IT! Lol, it was AWFUL. I actually felt like I might die! I know it sounds a bit pathetic but it makes you feel horrible.   It's definatly not a lifestyle we want to live - we need to be normal and have food!

We've decided to just eat really healthily, use our Wii, go and walks and go swimming every week.   It might take a bit longer but at least we'll be healthy and won't feel so dreadful.

Because of this we're going to push back our cycle to Feb. It means we have an extra month for me to lose weight and to save up the money we need to pay for sperm,ICSI etc   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh god now im buggered cambridge was my back up plan... guess im gonna have to put effort in to lose weight


----------



## Pinktink

You could always give it a try - it's REALLY hard though - I felt constantly drained and hungover. I was also a bit worried about stopping when treatment started and then putting weight back on xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

I hope you don;t mind me joining you on here. for some reason i never had a look at this thread - had i realised it was there i would have joined you earlier. been on a break from tx since seconf iui failed in august 09 as i need to loose some weght to start again with iui in the new year.  

i have read the last 2 pages and paid a lot of attention to the comments from pro cambridge diets and against cambridge diet. thought i would share some of my experience to show that t is not the diet but the hcnaging your lifestyle which matters

I did lighterlife in Sept 06 (LL is same as CD) - by mid march 2007, i had lost 6 1/2 stone and was bmi 24.5 

i did not change my eating habits and lifestyle - was working full time and studying part time + going through exams and writing dissertation when i stopped LL and therefore since march 2007 have put quite a bit of weight back on (not all of it thankfully) . since about sept 2008 i have tried on a off to get back into LL but although the first time was very easy to get into the right frame of mind, I have since found it more difficult to get back into it. 

It is however tempting as it does enable you to loose weight quickly. It is very drastic and certainly won’t suit everybody’s lifestyle – if you have a busy social life, it will make it very hard. However it is definitely safe as it provides you with all vitamins and nutrients you need. 

LL also comes with a weekly hour session with a trained counsellor who teaches you about CBT – this is supposed to help you analyse and then change your behaviour towards food issues

Anyway, don’t want to change anybody’s mind on anything, everyone is entitled to their opinion, just wanted to share my story. 

For me, I struggle with my weight as I am a lazy girl who hates cooking and will not take the time to cook something else for myself. I am also an emotional eater which explains why through this ttc, with all the ups and downs, I am having a rather difficult time with loosing weight

I am only in need of support of ladies in a similar situation as me – I don’t think the clinic will stop me from doing iui in January if I go back and haven’y lost any weight since august; at the end of the day, I am paying so making the decision however, I know that the more weight I can take off the better chance I will have at conceiving especially since I have PCO (not the syndrome though) + as one of you said, I don’t want to be overweight before I get pregnant. Let’s face it, even by delaying until February, will not have reached bmi of 25 but as long as not more than 29 or 30, it will be much better than now.

My plan is to remain on LL until end of January maybe even first week of February and then go onto slimming world to at least maintain if not loose a bit more as I embark again onto the iui journey – hopefully will get bfp in February and if not, will continue to loose a bit (certainly not as much as on LL) more weight until I get pregnant 

Ok then, good luck to all of you with your weight loss, whichever diet you are on. 

I hope I’ve not bored you to death and you’re ok with me joining this thread for support.

Thanks 

Gini x


----------



## Pepstar

I would be up for a xmas challenge  

I am still trying to stick to the slimming world way of eating.  Have now made it down to 12 stone (hurrah!) (started at 14 stone 5.5 pounds) and am trying to maintain that although it is quite hard.

Be wary of trying any extreme diets when trying to conceive - my sister in law did a crash diet (limited calories, protein only for a few days, then a mixture of carb/protein for a day etc for a couple of months).  When she went and saw a nutritionist he said that she had basically thrown her body into shutdown mode (it even affected her ovulating).  After a few months on a tailored eating plan put together by him she is getting her body back into shape but he thinks it will be months before she undoes the damage that was done.  

Obviously this could just be an affect for her but it certainly does make you think about what effect dieting can have on ttc'ing.


----------



## pem

Hey girlies,

how are we all doing??

Pepstar - what a fantastic weight loss..I bet that has been well tough     to you!

Pinktink - the cambridge thing sounds awful, good luck with the slow and steady approach....We love the Wii in this house..just bought Wii Fit Plus and Sports Resort!

Lesbomum -   for this cycle, hope you can get yourself into a 'good' place....can't say anything other than loads and loads and loads of     

Another 2lb off for me this week, having a hard time with teething/reflux/baba weight loss this week (she needs to put weight on, she has the opposite prob to us lot!) so I feel like choccy/wine etc....haven't succumbed yet though....time will tell!

pem x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks girlies   

On day 2 of weight watchers and am SO much happier!!   Feel healthy and we joined the gym today also. Had our first day at the gym today and it was SO HARD! LOL - am seriously unfit so it's going to take a while to build that back up, but was still fun and will hopefully help shift the pounds!

We're not going to have any days off until Christmas - when we are having three days off to eat whatever we like - it's only fair  

Loving the wii - we have the sports resort and wii fit plus too - yay! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

how is everyone!

Dp wanted to try slim fast so here i am on day 1 of slim fast... sofar so good not hungry yet.... had my shake for brekkie and got my fruit at 11.30 then another shake at 2pm, then at 4pm got some slim fast pretzels, dinner is 600 cals (not sure what yet) then later tonight i have a slim fast snake bar....

decided want to get a stone and a hallf off before we start tx again... this will put my bmi at 33 which is better than 36! Thinking of moving on to IVF.. got a book to read on IVF and really need my bmi below 35... my consultant has never mentioned my weight which is odd but i know for myself i need to lose a bit to have a more PMA for IVF...

Good luck

eM X


----------



## katena

Ive had a bit of a nothing wwek..no dieting exactly but trying to avoid bad food. Havent lost anything of course!


At St Marys(NHS) where i go they wouldnt treat me until my BMI was below 30 due to the associated health risks etc etc. 

I may sound very cynical here - but do private clinics accept a higer BMI? And i would then ask why?? Are they just taking people's money and doing treatment when the chances of concieving are lower? 

Or is there no exact cut off point for a high BMI?

Thats my thought of the day!!!Any ideas?

k


----------



## Pinktink

Hey girlies,

Good luck with slimfast  and getting your BMI down - have you found somewhere that would let you eggshare with BMI 35? Do you think you'll do anymore IUI or go straight to IVF now?  

Katena - I understand what you are saying, it can be a bit conusing about all the different BMI guidelines - my clinic says it should be under 30, so this is what we're going with. To be honest, I think the nearest you can get your BMI to the healthy range, the better it is for treatment and for pregnancy.

I'm feeling so great and happy on weight watchers!  Weighed myself today (not official weigh in till Monday) and i've lost 7 pounds!! Result!! I've been doing sooo much exercise, loads of wii fit, gym/swimming and walking! Lynn's doing so well too  Really determined to get as much off as possible before we start  xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi amber,

We're not going to do egg share... we have decided we want to stay at the esperance and pay full price... couple of reasons first being i honestly dont know if i'd cope with the thought that someone could be pregnant with one of my eggs if im not... also i'd have to get my BMI right down to egg share and that will take me ages... plus i'd have to commute to london to egg share by the looks of it.

Well done on the weight lose... i liked WW but i found i didnt lose that much weight but 7ibs is amazing hun!

Em x


----------



## pem

Pinktink -great weight loss...woohoo!!

em - how are the shakes??

Katena - no clue about the BMI, my clinc has never even weighed me...LOL, but Ditto what pinktink sez!

3lb off for me this week, me and Edie been poorly so not eaten much and done NO exercise!


----------



## Pinktink

Pem - thankyou!  I'm really pleased and feeling much healthier and happier  Well done on losing 3lb - that's brilliant! Sorry to hear you guys haven't been feeling well    xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pem-Sorry to hear you guys have been poorly... the shakes are not to bad and i appear to have lost 4 pounds in 2 days   i think my scales are wrong!


----------



## Pepstar

Congrats on the losses everyone  

I haven't had much success this last week.  I had a really bad reaction to the pregnyl shot (vomiting, fever the works) and it took me a few days to recover so I was pretty much eating whatever my body thought it could stomach (basically bread, butter and cheese - nice!).  Am also away for work at our management training centre where they serve amazing three courses meals for breakfast, lunch and  - am struggling to keep myself on the straight and narrow.

Hope you are all continuing your good success stories


----------



## pem

Pepstar- sickness is always a good excuse to eat what you can keep down, cheese particularly!

Em - 4lb in 2 days......what an amazing result, i think that is well possible with Slimfast....how excellent!

Pinktink - glad you are feeling healthier and happier, theres no btter way to feel.

I have been bad this week, had chippy and bottle of wine, felt sorry for myself with bloody URTI and sleepless nights with monkeybum and no exercise so will probably put weight on....shall be good though now till sun again, just feel piggin lousy, kitchen is being fitted and doc has diagnosed me with a stress stomach ulcer.......what a bloody wreck i am...at least I'm a 23lb lighter wreck...LOL

 to all!

pem x


----------



## katena

This time of year SUCKS for dieting...

Family Parties...work parties...lots of training to attend with fab lunches....Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I just think im going to try and not diet..but eat healthy...dont worry about things too much...and then go for broke in Janurary!!

We've booked a holiday to Goa in Feb...so looking to start after next period after that. (if my bloody cycles are back to normal too!)

This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard sometimes!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena- i so agree with you... i had a xmas lunch today with one of my clients   how can i diet at that... i decided to have a shake for brekkie, and for lunch i had the bruchetta and the chicken and mushroom risotto (yummy) so for tea i have a shake later on and i've dropped 2 of my 3 snacks in the hope that will help level it up!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi girlies,

How's everyone getting on today? We've been sticking to WW religiously and actually really enjoying it! Off swimming tonight - woop!

We're going to have three days off WW over Christmas and eat anything we want - can't wait lol!   there's sooooooooo much yummy christmas food in the shops at the moment *drool*! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Amber,

we're also gonna have a break but just for 2 days over xmas (xmasday and boxing day) there is some really scrummy food about isnt there. 

Diet is going ok... just had my shake and could quite fancy a night big fat bacon and egg mayo sandwich! Oh well guess i'll make do with a black coffee and wait for my snack at 4pm..

I WILL LOSE WEIGHT, I WILL LOSE WEIGHT!

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

Good plan  is your DP doing it with you? I find it so much better doing it as a couple, that way you can keep each other on track. We went swimming last night, it was lovely  Weighing again on Monday..hope i've had a good loss! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Fingers crossed we all get good losses eh!

Yeah Lou is doing it with me which helps a bit... 

I have a stinking cold and feel crap!! Work is really stressful at the moment i'm mega short staffed and my poor team are so exhausted its not even funny anymore!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

i've lost 6 pounds!!!  

We've been good all day but we're going to a friends tonight to watch x factor and have pizza (dominos  ) and wine!!! Back on track again tomorrow.


----------



## Pinktink

Well done Em that's great - keep up the good work 

Ahh dominos - I miss it but one slice is like a million points! Have fun! xxx

I have just done 82 minutes on the wii fit and burned 404 calories!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok maybe shouldnt have had the dominos i've gained about 2 pounds from it  

Well wont be doing that again!

Well done on the wii fit


----------



## Pinktink

Cheers Em 

Sure you'll lose that 2lb in no time.   xx


----------



## M2M

Ooooooooh, can I join in please? 

You're all doing brilliantly! I joined Slimming World last month and have lost 9.5lbs so far. I'm hoping to lose just over 3 stone in total before starting TX in April or May 2010, so I'm well on my way, though it is difficult!

This week we've had a huge tin of Quality Street, a huge tin of Roses and a huge tin of biscuits delivered to the office as thanks from our various suppliers.  Now THAT is a challenge!

Anyone else doing Slimming World?

Good luck to you all and keep up the fab work!  I look forward to reading about how you're all getting on!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi M2M!  

That's fab! Well done on your loss so far. I'm doing weight watchers and have lost about 11lb, i'm aiming to lose 2 stone altogther before treatment starts in Feb 

Am on a week off at the mo for Xmas - eating lots of yummy food! xxx


----------



## M2M

Thanks Amber... or is it Lynn? 

Well done on your excellent weight loss so far! Brilliant stuff! Sounds like we have similar targets. It feels like I can really stick to this losing weight thing this time because there's such an important goal at the end of it all! I just keep thinking about how much more comfortable I'll be when pregnant if I'm not carrying around extra weight as well as a baby. 

I can't decide when to have a break from Slimming World - might be best to just say 24th-26th and then New Year's Day as those are the days I'll be having buffets and family meals, though there is always chocolate, mince pies and cake around the house at this time of the year. 

Good luck!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Quick post just wanted to say DONT DO SLIM FAST! Yes it works lost about 9 pounds in 2 weeks... BUT i stopped on Friday as i had some meals at that over the weekend... didnt go mad with food/ drink but seem to have gained all 9 pounds plus poss another pound or two! 

Joining SW again in the new year as its the only thing that actually worked for me!

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone!

Firmly back on the wagon today! After having some time off to eat lots of yummy Christmas food!

Have got till our treatment starts in Feb to lose as much as possible!

How's everyone doing?xxx


----------



## pem

put 4lb on over xmas...back on the wagon as of today....2 1/2 months till FEt...must get to under 10 stone!

good luck all you slimmers!

pem x


----------



## katena

Back on the band wagon as of today....im going to keep at til Til feb 11th when we go to Goa...then whilst on holiday try to eat healthy-ish - but not over stress - but do lots of walking/swimming!

Them hopefully my BMI will be below 30 in March and my next cycle we can start again...all being well!!!!!!!! 

How's everyone else?

k


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI girls,

Well as of tomorrow i'm back on the wagon  

Joining SW tomorrow (3rd time lucky lol  )

Also we purchased a cross trainer from argos which is being delivered on Wednesday   We got a bargin in argos was supposed to be £350 and got it for £170.

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

Good luck with SW hun, sure you'll do great, and at least you get to eat lots on it  I was never hungry doing SW  

That cross trainer was a bargain! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah its a york one too so really was a bargin... 

Our follow up is on the 14th and we're thinking of postponing it so i can shift some weight... 

We are still in limbo land as to what to do with future tx so maybe it would be good to postpone and concentrate on my weight and have some more time to think...


----------



## M2M

I'm REALLY struggling post-Christmas/New Year. 

We have big tins of chocolates, biscuits and crisps at work, which I keep walking past and can very rarely resist.  I've put on a few pounds over Christmas and I have my Slimming World weigh-in (first one in 3 weeks) on Thursday... oh dear!

I keep focusing on the thought of being pregnant and healthy, which is good motivation, but not always easy to keep it in the forefront of my mind when there's food all over the place.


----------



## Pinktink

m2m - i feel your pain! It's so hard getting back on the wagon after all the yummy xmas food - all I want to do is eat looooooooooooooads!!  

Em - that sounds like a plan, but I understand how hard it is trying to decide whats best  xxx


----------



## katena

I really thought January would be a good time to diet!...No money...not many social things in the calender....

But this cold weather (we have nearly 1 foot of snow last night) is making me want to cuddle up with some chocs..maybe some BAD food and scoff!!

Help!!!!!!!

K


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena i totally know what you mean... no snow here but its freezing and i've just had my lunch and could really munch my way through a nice "share" size bag of crisps!

Cross trainer arrives tomorrow... so excited!!!  

Got my first weigh in tonight so scared


----------



## pem

Lots of snow here too and a fiftieth party last night...ate a few cheese/pineapple on sticks too many...LOL

DP in super-training mode for the bike season ahead and i cannot be bothered at all....absolutely must spin 2mw or i will be back past 11 stone, and heading back towards a BMI of 30 and regretting it big time......i put weight on so easily, its NOT fair.

Excellent news on the cross trainer em, they are lovely to exercise on, really gentle on the joints, we used to use my mums until we got our own stuff...good luck with it...and building the b*gg*r, they are SOOOOOOOO heavy!  Hope the weigh in goes ok...


Good luck with the willpower everybody...its good to know there are others out there struggling with the same thing...

pem x


----------



## katena

Hey ladies...

Just found this...it seems to be a very good discount off WW online!! but check it out yourselves first!!!

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/cheap-weight-watchers

k

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum

looks good...

Well no crosstrainer because of the stupid snow!  

Couldnt get to work today and spent until 10.30pm last night trying to get home from work when i left at 4.30pm! My friend got stuck on the A3 by petersfield for 12 hours... she left work at 6pm and got home at 6.30am this morning after someone rescued her! He dad and DP walked for 4 hours from us to sit in her car with her so she wasnt alone...

I have no idea how i am gonna get to work tomorrow... the car wont move and the train station which i need to get to is 10 miles away!

Anyhow sorry for the rant on the diet side going great dinner is cooking now i have SW syn free chips, cod and mushy peas yum yum


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well we went out for a little walk around town in the snow, so that has been the most exercise I have done for ages, lol.  All I want to do at the mo is eat eat eat!!!  Really need to try to get back on track, my dad got me subscription to ww mags fro xmas so thats good but am thinking I am gonna have to start going back to classes to try to get some motivation back, I really begrudge paying so much just to be weighed but it does seem to work that way otherwise I seem to sway way to easily.  I just need a big kick to get started again, havent had the wii fit out for ages either, dreading how much it will say have put on over xmas, I reckon about 7lb!!  

Anyhow must stop moaning, good luck to all

MAggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations ladies... this thread has officially motivated me to go back to the gym! Its silly because I really do enjoy the gym when I'm there (especially if I'm looking forward to going the the sauna and steam room afterwards  )

I'm an ex-WeightWatchers gold member (2006), but I've gained it all back now. When I did WW I was on no-count which I really liked, but they don't teach it in the meetings anymore. This time I really want to lose weight by going to the gym and eating more healthy food (which mean seriously cutting down on the chocolate  )

I'm 5ft 3 and my BMI is 35.3 so I really need to stay motivated to get my weight down.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Em i think the no count thing is a bit like slimming world which is what i'm doing now as my BMI has crept back up!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

From what I've heard about SW I think it is similar... how I understand it the main different is that at SW you can only eat meat on certain days? where as no-count let you eat the whole range of foods everyday.

I really wanted to get to the gym today but I'm suffering a bit from overdoing it on the ArcTrainer yesterday... the backs of my carves are really hurting when I put my feet flat on the floor   The ArcTrainer is my nemesis at the gym, I'm trying to build up my time on it and yesterday I did 10 mins with a 30 second break at 6 mins... normally I'd just get off at 6mins. I envy the people who can do 30 mins on it and hold a conversation at the same time!


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo whats a arctrainer sounds nasty 

SW have got a new plan which is the extra easy plan and you can eat proteins and carbs on the same days now with no weighing or measuring... they say if you can have as much meat and pasta as you like and still lose weight but if you top it up with super free foods (most vegtables, fruit, eggs, quorn etc) then it will help you shift the weight quicker.

I did SW before and loved it when it was just red and green days now i get to have extra easy days its well easy!

Mind you saying that last week was my first week back and  i only lost a pound and a half   But saying that the wicked witch   was here for her monthly visit so i'm hoping this week with the help of the crosstrainer i should shift some weight! 

Did 20 mins again on the crosstrainer is actually quite fun now. Does anyone know if i'll get any results doing 20 mins a day on the crosstrainer or do i need to be doing more? I used to be able to do 45mins-1hr but i'm now soooooo... unfit!

Pinktink- How is WW going?

Katena- Are you still on lipotrim or have you changed to something else now?

Maggie- hows it going this week? I find if i dont go to class i just go completely mad with food and stuff myself until i feel sick  

Pem- How is your week going? Are you following WW   i can never remember.

M2M- Are you steering clear of those pesky biscuits... i love a good biscuit... i have a massive box upstairs that we got for Xmas (cheers ELS1987 & DP!!  ) which are calling my name everyday... i must admit i had a few last week which is probably more the reason for me not losing weight   anyhow this week i've stayed away from them!! Although i may have a few on Tuesday night after weigh in  

Did anyone want me to start the weighing in list again like i used to before i got mega lazy?? Infact just reminded me to update the LGBT family list on the other thread which i'll go do now  

Em x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

An ArcTrainer looks a bit like a cross trainer but the arms are fixed and the legs don't stay parallel to the floor they go in an 'arc', like a half moon shape... it is nasty lol.


----------



## pem

yep - arc trainer is nasty nasty nasty...

3lb off for me this week....

em - I am following WW...points plan..works really well for me! I don't go to class...use the online tracker and weigh thing....really wanted to eat last night though...

have upped my exercise as well, still not got my BMI to 25 yet..is currently 27.68, I WILL do it though before this FET!

good luck with the weight loss girls...

pem x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Well done pem! 3lbs is excellent.


----------



## katena

Well done Pem!!!

I'm still on lipotrim...well...ish...i really suffered this week with pmt..add that into dieting and i was on the verge of killing people!! So i have eaten at night and had shakes during the day. Only lost 1lb...but its going in the right direction so thats all that matters.

However...i am going to stick to it 100% (i hope) from 2mor. I really want to have lost 1 stone before my holiday on Feb 11th...

I am realllyyyyyyyy trying to get my ass to the gym...but i hate it!!! I wish i could be one of those people who love it.

ANy tips people?

k


----------



## lesbo_mum

I lost 3 and a half this week  

How is everyone else doin?


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em 

I'm doing good thanks hun, lost what I put on over xmas so feeling happy  xxx

Well done on your loss this week xxxx


----------



## M2M

Wow, everyone's doing so well.  Well done on those great losses!

It was my birthday on Tuesday so have been having my cake and eating it.  I lost half a pound at last Thursday's SW weigh-in and I expect it'll be a similarly small loss this week - either that or I'll stay the same.

I've also got over 20 friends coming over tomorrow evening for a manic weekend. They're staying until Sunday  so it's going to be mayhem with everyone packed into sleeping bags like sardines, but I can't wait to see everyone. It'll be a weekend of booze and crap food, I should think... and the last time I'm going to drink before starting TX! (Not a big drinker anyway, so I won't miss it.)

So hopefully by Monday, I will be back on the wagon, but I'm enjoying my birthday week for now.


----------



## pem

Well done on your losses girls....

em - that is a mahoosive loss... 

M2M - your weekend sounds great!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Well done Emma thats really really good!

I haven't been to the gym yet this week because of starting the new job... I'm going to try to get into the habit of popping home quickly after work to get changed and let the monsterpuppy out, then go straight to the gym. I really want to go maybe twice during the week and once at the weekend but I know it'll be difficult to start with.


----------



## katena

I've lost 2lbs this week....not so bad when i haven't been sticking to the diet 100%! 

Hows everyone else?

k


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Katena...

Em good luck with the gym


----------



## pem

Well done Katena...

I have TERRIBLE PMT       and i WANT WANT WANT a kilo of chocolate all to myself and thats just to start with...


----------



## M2M

pem said:


> Well done Katena...
> 
> I have TERRIBLE PMT      and i WANT WANT WANT a kilo of chocolate all to myself and thats just to start with...


I know exactly how you feel honey! I could do with exactly the same!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

I lost a pound this week so that 6 pounds off... its coming off slow this time but hey ho hopefully it will stay off!


----------



## Pinktink

Well done Em  i've got 4lb to go to reach my target!


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done amber!!! how much is that in total  now??


----------



## Pinktink

16lb   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done you


----------



## pem

Well done guys.......   

Another 2lb off for me this week...slowly but surely, I've got another 14lb to go till i reach my target, it is going SOOOOOOO slowly. If i make it i will have lost a 1/4 of my total bodyweight....phew. It's tough isn't it, I've been dieting since October and have lost 2 stone in total and while this feels V.good, i am feeling a little tired of it all.....

good luck with the sufferance!!

pem x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Pem 2 stone well done u  

I'm still stuggling to shift what i've put on i feel like its gonna take forever!

On another note i appear to have stop ovulating   Not sure why but last month was my first normal month since the clomid and i ovulated but a day later than normal... well this month i'm now 2 days late and not even a sniff of it happening this month no EWCM nothing! Bit worried as for the last 12-18 months i've always ovulated on day 15 .. today is 17 and nothing


----------



## pem

em - think it must be funny ovulation month....for ever and ever and ever i have had 25 day cycles with ovulation on day 14..Just as i am leading up to a natural FET i ovulate on day 11 and the witch arrives on day 21....     

I am SO gonna weigh more tomorrow when i weigh myself, i feel mahoosive today. Will let you guys know how much my bloomin body has put on!


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck for your weigh in Pem!  xxx


----------



## pem

a big fat 0lb off for me this week...feel incredibly bloated, cycles all messed up...ov'd on day 9/10......big fat poo.


----------



## lesbo_mum

I dont think i'm gonna lose anything this week either...

Still not ov'd although given up testing now... I'm marking Jan as a right ouff.. AF should be here on the 11th Feb and hopefully my hormones will balance out!


----------



## Pinktink

Right! We're out of January now and into the fresh start that is Feb! I'm now just trying to lose any more weight that I can before treatment as I figure it can only help! 

Come on girlies we can doooooooooooooooo it! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

had a mini surprise and found i lost 2 pounds  

That is 8 pounds now


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

That's really good Emma... don't doubt yourself so much


----------



## M2M

Everyone's doing sooooooooo well! Well done girls! 

I've lost 11.5lbs since I started Slimming World in November and things have been verrrrrry slow lately... only 1.5lbs off since Christmas, so I really need to kick myself into action!

I weigh-in at SW on Thursday evenings so not really looking forward to tomorrow... think it'll be a "stayed the same" or "gained" for me this week.  I feel really bloated.

Good luck everyone for the coming week!


----------



## Pinktink

Well done Em - keep up the good work and you'll be where you need to be in no time 

M2M - well done on the 11.5lb! That is great!!!  Hope you have a loss or STS at SW this week   It's definatly been hard keeping on track after xmas!

Things are going well here, I have set myself a new target and would like to lose another 6lb before I start stimming in about 2 weeks. Me and Lynnie went swimming yesterday at 7 IN THE MORNING!   lol, we did loads of laps and felt really good after  xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

M2M- Goodluck at SW on Thursday you may be pleasently surprised like i was  

Amber you and Lyn are so keen... well done you!!! I keep thinking about going swimming before work but i already get up at 5.30am so i would have to get up even earlier...


----------



## M2M

Thanks Amber and Em - good luck to you two as well. 

Wow Amber I'd love to get back into swimming again. I used to go three times a week from the ages of about 7-15 and then stopped going because I felt self-conscious.  I hate the way I look in a swimming costume.  You've inspired me... maybe I'll go this weekend... who knows!


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Em and M2M - I feel like I have to try really hard at the moment as I want to get my BMI as low as possible to help improve our chances as much as possible    

M2M - I know what you mean about being self conscious   but the way I see it is, everyone is too worried about the way they look to be bothered with what anyone else looks like, and once you're in the pool then no one can see anything anyway! XXX


----------



## lesbo_mum

You have done so well Amber..

On a different note my missing ovulation turned up this morning on my monitor!!! CD 24!! So yes this month was def wasted effort


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Oh Emma, I'm sorry to hear that x x x


----------



## jellybean123

Can I join in pls?

I have lost 5 stone in the last year and am down to a large size 16. (15 stone 2lb and 5'7"). Really struggling now. I have a real biscuit addiction and even if I eat good meals I find it hard to stay away from the biscuit tin!!


----------



## M2M

*Amber* - Reeeeeeeeally gonna try to go swimming this weekend but I can feel a horrible cold coming on so probably won't feel up to it. 

*Em* - So sorry to hear your ovulation turned up so late.  How frustrating!!!

*jellybean123* - WOW five stone! That's such an amazing achievement - you must be very proud of yourself. Are you following any sort of plan (e.g. Weight Watchers or Slimming World) or are you just trying to eat a more balanced diet? Good luck with your 2WW as well. 

As for me, I had my weigh-in last night at Slimming World and stayed the same, but the group session was good and I feel a lot more motivated now.  I'm pleased with myself because I almost didn't go last night and managed to talk myself into it - DP is useless and just tends to want to make me happy, so she says "Text her and say you quit! You can do it without the group!"  bless her. I'm glad I went. Our consultant told us that as a group, we lost over 30 stone last month... wow! I do like going to group.

Good luck with the weekend girlies (weekends are always tough for me!!!) and I hope we all do well.


----------



## jellybean123

Thanks!

No official plan, just trying to be more active and eat healthier and much much less!!

I really want to lose another 3.5 stone so I am a size 12 ish. I was considering using a gym but am a bit scared!!


----------



## Pinktink

Jellybean that is amazing you should be so proud!!!  

I'd definately recommend the gym - we've got gym and swimming membership and it really helps get the weight off much faster, I also find i'm a lot less likely to cheat on WW if i've just been working out/swimming as I don't want to un-do the hard work! xxx


----------



## Pepstar

I am going to rejoin this thread - am starting back on the Slimming World regime strictly as of tomorrow.  

Well done Pinktink, Jellybean and Em for doing so well.


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Pepstar *waves*

Good luck with slimming world, we've done it before and like that you can eat lots of pasta and potatoes, we could live off of them!    Are you doing it at home or going to a group? xxx


----------



## Pepstar

Pinktink - I am going to be doing it at home.  Have previously used the plan and lost 2.5 stone and have kept it off but a few pounds have crept on so I want to get them back off again.  We try not to live off potatos but DW does love them ever so.  How are you finding weight watchers?
xx


----------



## Damelottie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227363.0


----------

